# FA Photo Site - Has it been done?



## rainyday

Anyone know if this has ever been done before? I was just thinking how eye-opening it could be to people who don't believe men are actually attracted to fat women. Something one could point disbelieving BBWs/SSBBWs or family members to and say "go see for yourself."

What I'm picturing is something men could upload their own photos to. In each photo they'd be holding up a piece of paper that says "I like fat chicks," or expressing the same thought some other way. Just normal, everyday guys to desensitize the idea that this preference is something freakish. And since I think big, it'd be cool if eventually it were large enough that some mention were made of it in the media, spreading the word further. 

Think enough men would be willing to put their photos out there like that? If you're an FA, would you?


----------



## bigplaidpants

Rainy....I'm there! As soon as I get back from the park with my girls, I will post something. PROMISE!


----------



## Santaclear

Sure, I'd do it. I don't have a working camera to take a _new_ pic but I also consider all my posts here kinda that same thing.


----------



## stan_der_man

I wonder, maybe taking this a step further... Has something like a FA club, or FA "Society" ever been attempted? Taking it a step further than just posting pictures... how about creating a place where ideas about fat admiration can be read about and discussed. There are some really cool threads and wonderful ideas being presented on the Dim boards, but the threads eventually just sink into oblivion are forgotten and are not easily retrieved...

Just an idea...

fa_man_stan


----------



## AnnMarie

I was just going to say... I think we're ON that site.  

But yeah, it's a fun idea... I'd love to see it happen.


----------



## bigplaidpants

Here's my humble offering. :smitten:


The sunglasses were just for fun.  

View attachment Iluvfc1.JPG


View attachment iluvfc2.JPG


----------



## RedVelvet

bigplaidpants said:


> Here's my humble offering. :smitten:
> 
> 
> The sunglasses were just for fun.





Seriously...plural marriage...

Think of me..?


----------



## Ash

Excellent idea!

Get to posing, boys!


----------



## rainyday

bigplaidpants said:


> Here's my humble offering. :smitten:


Heh. Now this is what I'm talking about! Thank you to you and your participant there. Love the enthusiasm. 

You've thrown down the challenge now. Gentlemen?


----------



## magnoliagrows

RedVelvet said:


> Seriously...plural marriage...
> 
> Think of me..?



He's pretty awesome, isn't he? :wubu: He does dishes and laundry too.


----------



## FA to the Bone

:kiss2: *Dear LADIES

How should be a FA photo site?:huh:
Should It contain sensual pictures??:blush:
Oh my God... Who will be able to help me???:shocked:

All of my Love!!!*


----------



## RedVelvet

magnoliagrows said:


> He's pretty awesome, isn't he? :wubu: He does dishes and laundry too.




You are lucky..sure....he's groovy....

But I am QUITE sure HE is very very very lucky too....

Cute tummy!


----------



## Steve

Now, in 2-D! 

View attachment steve.jpg


----------



## magnoliagrows

RedVelvet said:


> You are lucky..sure....he's groovy....
> 
> But I am QUITE sure HE is very very very lucky too....
> 
> Cute tummy!



Thanks. I'm working on it.  (the tummy I mean)


----------



## rainyday

Steve said:


> Now, in 2-D!


Lovely photo, Steve, but you're missing an element. Got paper and pen?


----------



## RedVelvet

rainyday said:


> Lovely photo, Steve, but you're missing an element. Got paper and pen?




Yeah, thats the whole point, Mr. Cute Chin guy....


----------



## Tooz

Awesome idea.


----------



## Steve

rainyday said:


> Lovely photo, Steve, but you're missing an element. Got paper and pen?



I'm not as dumb as I think I am. 

View attachment steven.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl

This is such a great idea... I'd love to see a website chock full of photos of FA's.


----------



## rainyday

Well done, Steve. Well done.


----------



## jason_c

camera just broke, so this is the best i can do.


----------



## AnnMarie

jason_c said:


> camera just broke, so this is the best i can do.




haha, sold!  Good job.


----------



## SparklingBBW

Steve said:


> I'm not as dumb as I think I am.




It won't let me rep ya Steve, but I'll just say...

SWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNN :wubu: 

Gena


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Yeah, so, my camera timer wasn't working, so this is the best I could do whilst fitting my fat head & picture in photo at the same time. I could've wrote it smaller, yes, but I wanted there to be much emphasis on the fat girl love. <3 

Oh and I write like a 5yr old. Pretty crappy, but I tried.


----------



## AnnMarie

Excellent job to all the contributors so far!!  

Keep them coming, guys.


----------



## RedVelvet

Steve said:


> I'm not as dumb as I think I am.





Yay for Steve!!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

This is officially my new favorite thread! :smitten:


----------



## ripley

What a great idea! We need this to be a site...I'm thinking just pics, no captions?


----------



## HeatherBBW

I'd host that site and I bet AnnMarie would make a nifty graphic for it...


----------



## liz (di-va)

This thread is sweet as sugar pie...I love it. Wanna give all-of-you squishy hugs--you are all so adorably cute!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Yeah, I think this has real possibility as a site. Kinda like the photo confessional site or whatever it's called. Nobody's required to do anything major, say their name for public consumption--just take a photo, make a sign. I think it could be fun...and appeal to dudes who love the fat girls but never worry about shoutin about it, those who love to shout about, those who are thinkin about shoutin about it for the first time....

Just ramblin. But yay! Bonne idee, Rainy.


----------



## Krissy12

Best.Idea.Ever!

You guys are the cutest, most adorable guys I've ever seen! So glad I'm a fat girl just to keep company with these men.


----------



## FA to the Bone

:kiss2: *Dear LADIES

Finally, I understood how should be a "FA Photo Site"... what a slowness... hehehehe... I´ll install an old webcam and smile to all of You... Also, I´ll prepare the inscription "I´ll Love Fat Girls Forever" and still laminate it to don´t get damage in outdoor pictures... One question: Will all of You support me???

All of my Love!!!*


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

Go for it FA to the Bone! You can do it!

((This thread is great! Its reminds me of the "I AM AFRICAN" ads that were out sometime early last year))


----------



## AnnMarie

HeatherBBW said:


> I'd host that site and I bet AnnMarie would make a nifty graphic for it...



Yup .


----------



## HDANGEL15

*just had to add my $.02....hate feeling left out*


----------



## Butterbelly

Steve said:


> Now, in 2-D!




All I have to say is "yummmmmmmmmmmmmmy." :smitten:


----------



## LillyBBBW

HDANGEL15 said:


> *just had to add my $.02....hate feeling left out*



I like it!


----------



## HDANGEL15

LillyBBBW said:


> I like it!




*THANKS (((((LILLY)))))))  
*


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Here is my offering!

View attachment IMG_0074.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha

jason_c- Hot! Hot! Hot! Thanks love 

BothGunsBlazin- You are soooo adorable  I just wanna give ya a big bear hug 

Etobicokefa- Yay!!! So glad to see a pic from ya on here. 

Can ya tell I love them FA's?


----------



## Ruby Ripples

lol what a great thread and a site would be fantastic! I love the guys that are holding a sign declaring their love for fat girls, its fab!! the others are good.. but... in theory anyone could take a picture and photoshop words onto the image after, so the ones where guys are holding a sign are the TRULY fab ones!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Steve said:


> Now, in 2-D!



Hubba Hubba Hubba


----------



## rainyday

*Picture-posters, you rock! *:wubu:




HeatherBBW said:


> I'd host that site and I bet AnnMarie would make a nifty graphic for it...


Thanks, Heather and AM!  I may take you up on this. I need to give some thought to whether I want to do this myself or hand it over to someone else. I'll get back to you soon.



HDANGEL15 said:


> *just had to add my $.02....hate feeling left out*


 Sure, join in. I think that's great. 



Ruby Ripples said:


> lol what a great thread and a site would be fantastic! I love the guys that are holding a sign declaring their love for fat girls, its fab!! the others are good.. but... in theory anyone could take a picture and photoshop words onto the image after, so the ones where guys are holding a sign are the TRULY fab ones!


I agree, Ruby. If I do the site, they'll have to be actually holding a sign in the picture. But I appreciate the temporary contributions for now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, so, my camera timer wasn't working, so this is the best I could do whilst fitting my fat head & picture in photo at the same time. I could've wrote it smaller, yes, but I wanted there to be much emphasis on the fat girl love. <3
> 
> Oh and I write like a 5yr old. Pretty crappy, but I tried.



Love those eyes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *just had to add my $.02....hate feeling left out*



I luvs it- YOU GO GIRL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

EtobicokeFA said:


> Here is my offering!
> 
> View attachment 17024





Awwww I think that's so sweet


----------



## stan_der_man

Oh for crying out loud! Must the FAs constantly justify their preferences and is there really a need to make a self-gratifying display of fondness for the fat ladies?

Aah what the heck...

fa_man_stan


----------



## RedVelvet

fa_man_stan said:


> Oh for crying out loud! Must the FAs constantly justify their preferences and is there really a need to make a self-gratifying display of fondness for the fat ladies?
> 
> Aah what the heck...
> 
> fa_man_stan





Don't sugarcoat it, mate....tell us how you feeeeeel.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fa_man_stan said:


> Oh for crying out loud! Must the FAs constantly justify their preferences and is there really a need to make a self-gratifying display of fondness for the fat ladies?
> 
> Aah what the heck...
> 
> fa_man_stan



These pics are sooooo hot Stan.....


----------



## bigplaidpants

OK. I know we older(?) married types aren't as lovely and alluring as the cute single guys. But....

<music fades in>

Ain't nothing gonna break my stride
Ain't nobody gonna slow me down
OH NO!....I gotta keep on postin' 

<music abruptly stops....bigplaidpant's carrier in online karaoke ends in dissolute failure>

Here are just a coupla more....I'm having fun. (oh, and plz excuse the poor "webcam" quality. Bleh.) 

View attachment Iluvfg4.JPG


View attachment Iluvfg5.JPG


----------



## RedVelvet

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> These pics are sooooo hot Stan.....




I know....I have innocent crushes on Pants and Stan.....the two MARRIED guys.....sigh...


----------



## Renaissance Woman

fa_man_stan said:


> Oh for crying out loud! Must the FAs constantly justify their preferences and is there really a need to make a self-gratifying display of fondness for the fat ladies?
> 
> Aah what the heck...
> 
> fa_man_stan


The second one gets me. I imagine the caption to be, "Yeah, I heart fat chicks. Wanna make sompin' of it? Just try it, pal."


----------



## rainyday

bigplaidpants said:


> OK. I know we older(?) married types aren't as lovely and alluring as the cute single guys. But....



Oh, I'd leer much more loudly if you sign-holding boys weren't married, apparently taken or so young that I'm old enough to be your....uh....sexy youngish aunt.  Lots of silent leering on all the pages of the thread though.


----------



## supersoup

oy i love this thread. there needs to be more of you proud fa's in my neck of the woods. show yerselves i say!!


----------



## AnnMarie

rainyday said:


> Thanks, Heather and AM!  I may take you up on this. I need to give some thought to whether I want to do this myself or hand it over to someone else. I'll get back to you soon.



Of course honey, it was your idea!  If you choose to hand it off, I'm sure we could get it going with minimal effort. 

And I agree with you, for a "real" site, only pictures of guys holding a sign would be appropriate. Otherwise some knucklehead could have Photoshopped his buddy's pic as "joke". Nope, not cool!


----------



## AnnMarie

Guys, you rule... LOVE the new additions!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

pfft, the turn out is weak. :doh: haha oh well. Thanks to peoples here for the kind words.


----------



## Caine

Well, I found this a bit funny so heres mine for the hell of it, might not be the best but its funny for me!


----------



## Rosi

Hey Steve!!!!

How are ya??? Nice to see your smiling face.

:kiss2: 



Steve said:


> Now, in 2-D!


----------



## Rosi

I am willing to give a helping hand  



HeatherBBW said:


> I'd host that site and I bet AnnMarie would make a nifty graphic for it...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Caine said:


> Well, I found this a bit funny so heres mine for the hell of it, might not be the best but its funny for me!



I luvs it  
*thumbs up*


----------



## Tragdor

crappy quality. I don't have a digtial camera so webcam is the best I can do


----------



## out.of.habit

I don't know how I missed this thread for the last two days! I love it! You fellas are the best FAs (and FFAs) a group of BBWs (and BHMs) could ask for. 

Seriously. I don't know what it is about seeing the words with your gorgeous faces, but it's such a boost. FAntastic. Rainy, beautiful idea.


----------



## qtttlkmop

I think this is a great idea....I was really inspired...


----------



## AnnMarie

qtttlkmop said:


> I think this is a great idea....I was really inspired...



Oh mi' goodness! Look at you, newbie, pullin' out all the artistic stops and the belly representing in there too!!! 

Very impressed. You may continue to play.


----------



## Chimpi

Something I whipped up to join along with this fantastic thread. 
Us dudes rule!

Or just for the hell of it:






Actual art drawing Copyright @ 2003 by Koudelka. *shrugs*


----------



## Renaissance Woman

qtttlkmop said:


> I think this is a great idea....I was really inspired...


You get the award for most artistic sign. Well done, my new friend!


----------



## Krissy12

qtttlkmop said:


> I think this is a great idea....I was really inspired...



That totally rocks! Hope to see you posting around here more often, cutie.  

/shameless flirt


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

qtttlkmop said:


> I think this is a great idea....I was really inspired...



Oh my...............*swoons* 


Chimpi, I love the dream pose


----------



## Waxwing

These are just so cute. MORE!


----------



## out.of.habit

Waxwing said:


> These are just so cute. MORE!



Seconded!...


----------



## Jay West Coast

Cool thread, Rainy. Here's another one. An oldie but a goodie.  

View attachment I(3FC.jpg


----------



## Waxwing

Jay West Coast said:


> Cool thread, Rainy. Here's another one. An oldie but a goodie.



Dammit, Jay, I had managed to keep my compusure for a while and then you had to go and do that. Ahem. *swoons*

edited to say.."compusure"?? see what you did? now i can't even spell!


----------



## RyanFA

Great thread! Had to join in, since i'm a proud FA  

still workin on my photoshop skills, suppose to look like a tattoo hah

Anybody want to fill the reserved chair???  
There's a catch, you have to let me rub sunscreen on you  

View attachment dimpic.jpg


Any takers?


----------



## VictoriaLeigh

Oh wow that did it for me, I just :wubu: an artist... This is such a great thread! Say it loud and say it proud.... 
I LOVE FAT GIRLS!!!


----------



## Krissy12

RyanFA said:


> Great thread! Had to join in, since i'm a proud FA
> 
> Any takers?



Thanks for saving my seat, sweetie! 



Your PS skills are good too..check out my MySpace for some of my work.


----------



## daddyoh70

If I had a penny for everytime I thought this, I could have retired years ago.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

RyanFA said:


> Great thread! Had to join in, since i'm a proud FA
> 
> still workin on my photoshop skills, suppose to look like a tattoo hah
> 
> Anybody want to fill the reserved chair???
> There's a catch, you have to let me rub sunscreen on you
> 
> View attachment 17237
> 
> 
> Any takers?




Hey Ryan!
Good to see you! I'd take you up on the offer, but the chair you've reserved would likely collapse under my considerable weight.:blush: 
But I am sure we can work out some compromise :smitten:


----------



## Jes

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Hey Ryan!
> Good to see you! I'd take you up on the offer, but the chair you've reserved would likely collapse under my considerable weight.:blush:
> But I am sure we can work out some compromise :smitten:



sit on his face!

wait, what? sorry. Really, no, sorry, it's just that i've been saying 'sit on my face' to everyone lately (why? who knows) and this time, it actually fit the situation.

someone, please, get this site going, and get it crawled by the spiders so that other (non-dims) dudes add themselves. do it for momma!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

Jes said:


> sit on his face!
> 
> wait, what? sorry. Really, no, sorry, it's just that i've been saying 'sit on my face' to everyone lately (why? who knows) and this time, it actually fit the situation.
> 
> someone, please, get this site going, and get it crawled by the spiders so that other (non-dims) dudes add themselves. do it for momma!




Nice. Subtle.


----------



## BrownEyedGirl

RyanFA said:


> Great thread! Had to join in, since i'm a proud FA
> 
> still workin on my photoshop skills, suppose to look like a tattoo hah
> 
> Anybody want to fill the reserved chair???
> There's a catch, you have to let me rub sunscreen on you
> 
> View attachment 17237
> 
> 
> Any takers?




Hey that's MY chair. Ahhh, can't let em out of your site for a minute. LoL


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

That is too cute! But just the same, keep ol' Ryan on a tighter leash, yaknowwhati'msayin'


----------



## RyanFA

Krissy12 said:


> Thanks for saving my seat, sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> Your PS skills are good too..check out my MySpace for some of my work.





VictoriaLeigh said:


> Oh wow that did it for me, I just :wubu: an artist... This is such a great thread! Say it loud and say it proud....
> I LOVE FAT GIRLS!!!





The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Hey Ryan!
> Good to see you! I'd take you up on the offer, but the chair you've reserved would likely collapse under my considerable weight.:blush:
> But I am sure we can work out some compromise :smitten:





Jes said:


> sit on his face!
> 
> wait, what? sorry. Really, no, sorry, it's just that i've been saying 'sit on my face' to everyone lately (why? who knows) and this time, it actually fit the situation.
> 
> someone, please, get this site going, and get it crawled by the spiders so that other (non-dims) dudes add themselves. do it for momma!




Looks like I'm going to need some more lounge chairs! :happy: 
** Better yet, lets rent out the place for all of us! Anyone want to pitch in? 
I'll serve the drinks, "bahama-mama" anyone?


----------



## supersoup

qtttlkmop said:


> I think this is a great idea....I was really inspired...



my most favorite new friend!!!! post more!

i looooove the picture. i can't draw for turds, but i love doing lettering, so this is my favorite picture now.


----------



## Waxwing

Oh, brown eyed girl that picture is just TOO cute. hurt me in the chestal region.


----------



## bigplaidpants

BrownEyedGirl said:


> Hey that's MY chair. Ahhh, can't let em out of your site for a minute. LoL



BrownEyed & Ryan....you two are cute as hell.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

bigplaidpants said:


> OK. I know we older(?) married types aren't as lovely and alluring as the cute single guys. But....
> 
> <music fades in>
> 
> Ain't nothing gonna break my stride
> Ain't nobody gonna slow me down
> OH NO!....I gotta keep on postin'
> 
> <music abruptly stops....bigplaidpant's carrier in online karaoke ends in dissolute failure>
> 
> Here are just a coupla more....I'm having fun. (oh, and plz excuse the poor "webcam" quality. Bleh.)


Wow...that first one....just wow. The sweetness of the expression on your face just turned me on even more than the nekkid pictures in the clearing throat thread.

:wubu:

Magnolia, you are one lucky woman. A man with brains, sweetness, and looks.


----------



## magnoliagrows

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Magnolia, you are one lucky woman. A man with brains, sweetness, and looks.



Thanks.


----------



## rainyday

These photos are awesome. Sweet, funny, clever and quite the handsome theme going too. I really appreciate you all getting in the spirit of this.

I've been giving a lot of thought to this and I think I've decided that I am going to do the site myself. (Thanks to those who offered help and suggestions though.) I've never really made any contribution to SA before, and maybe this is my little chance. I have a load of things on my plate (ha) at the moment, but in 3-4 weeks I should be able to concentrate on getting serious with this. I've never run a site before so I may have a bit of a learning curve, and I want to make sure I do it right, so please be patient with me while I get it going. As soon as I have news, I'll let you know.


----------



## RedVelvet

rainyday said:


> These photos are awesome. Sweet, funny, clever and quite the handsome theme going too. I really appreciate you all getting in the spirit of this.
> 
> I've been giving a lot of thought to this and I think I've decided that I am going to do the site myself. (Thanks to those who offered help and suggestions though.) I've never really made any contribution to SA before, and maybe this is my little chance. I have a load of things on my plate (ha) at the moment, but in 3-4 weeks I should be able to concentrate on getting serious with this. I've never run a site before so I may have a bit of a learning curve, and I want to make sure I do it right, so please be patient with me while I get it going. As soon as I have news, I'll let you know.



I love it...

Though...(scooch scoooch......whisper..)..I would suggest handmade signs only...given that they are way fun, and....well..... given that anyone can photoshop words onto a photo... its more authentic.

Yay!


----------



## rainyday

RedVelvet said:


> I love it...
> 
> Though...(scooch scoooch......whisper..)..I would suggest handmade signs only...given that they are way fun, and....well..... given that anyone can photoshop words onto a photo... its more authentic.



Yup, that will absolutely be the rule. The words will have to be in the picture when it's taken, not added later. Too many jokers might find it fun to photoshop someone else's picture and slap it up there otherwise.

I agree that the creative signs have been really fun. I didn't envision that and it's a really cool added element, although just the words in black and white will be fun too. I liked BPP's inclusion of his squeeze and Ryan's ready-to-be filled chair too. I've been smiling a lot reading this thread again because it makes me really happy.


----------



## BrownEyedGirl

RyanFA said:


> Looks like I'm going to need some more lounge chairs! :happy:
> ** Better yet, lets rent out the place for all of us! Anyone want to pitch in?
> I'll serve the drinks, "bahama-mama" anyone?



Ahh what the hell, I'll share. I would give anything to see his face with all of us in bikinis hehehe  It would probably look something like this :shocked: 

or this :eat2: haha.. Oh yeah and just for fun I thought I would toss in the ultimate fat kid picture haha... 

View attachment cheetos.jpg


----------



## NettieBet

Love all the unique pics! Great idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

BrownEyedGirl said:


> Ahh what the hell, I'll share. I would give anything to see his face with all of us in bikinis hehehe  It would probably look something like this :shocked:
> 
> or this :eat2: haha.. Oh yeah and just for fun I thought I would toss in the ultimate fat kid picture haha...



OMG you have the most adorable belly  hehe


----------



## cuddlybbbw

jason_c said:


> camera just broke, so this is the best i can do.



:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## cuddlybbbw

RyanFA said:


> Great thread! Had to join in, since i'm a proud FA
> 
> still workin on my photoshop skills, suppose to look like a tattoo hah
> 
> Anybody want to fill the reserved chair???
> There's a catch, you have to let me rub sunscreen on you
> 
> View attachment 17237
> 
> 
> Any takers?



Once again...

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Chimpi

So here is my hand-written version of the statement. 
And I tried quite a few "poses", but nothing really ... worked ... right.


----------



## Tina

Heh. You're wearing Erin's belly.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Chimpi said:


> So here is my hand-written version of the statement.
> And I tried quite a few "poses", but nothing really ... worked ... right.



Great photos!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

liz (di-va) said:


> Great photos!




+1 he not only made the sign but showed da lub


----------



## runningman

Taken five minutes ago! 

View attachment 2signforum.JPG


----------



## MisticalMisty

runningman said:


> Taken five minutes ago!



a Mike sandwich..lucky girls....even luckier guy..lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

runningman said:


> Taken five minutes ago!



I'm going to rep you just for having Katy in the pic


----------



## liz (di-va)

runningman said:


> Taken five minutes ago!



Lovely to see you two! And the ladies!  hiya!


----------



## crazygrad

so many cute guys here...

oh, to be young and available.


----------



## stan_der_man

runningman said:


> Taken five minutes ago!



You lucky dog!

fa_man_stan


----------



## Tina

What great photos.  Rainy, you're starting to build up a nice little group for your site.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wow...that first one....just wow. The sweetness of the expression on your face just turned me on even more than the nekkid pictures in the clearing throat thread.
> 
> :wubu:
> 
> Magnolia, you are one lucky woman. A man with brains, sweetness, and looks.



LMAO was reading this post with Mini's avatar attached and I had to read it like 3 times before I thought to look at the name!!


----------



## out.of.habit

runningman said:


> Taken five minutes ago!



Oooh, I really like this one.


----------



## Tina

Ella Bella said:


> LMAO was reading this post with Mini's avatar attached and I had to read it like 3 times before I thought to look at the name!!



Heh. 

I like the April Fool's Day avatar switch. Keeps things interesting.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Great gorgeous thread.


----------



## xdeementedxdeemonx

qtttlkmop said:


> I think this is a great idea....I was really inspired...



omg omg omg omg omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are so HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!

me-ow!
hehehhe *blushes*


----------



## xdeementedxdeemonx

my boyfriend decided to be creative....
here's his pic!:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :smitten: 





sorry for the poor quality...i took it on my cell phone.


----------



## prettyssbbw

:eat2: hubba hubba.We got alot of cutie FA's here.:wubu: :smitten: :eat1:


----------



## vaikman

I think I haven´t seen this tread before lol, but well, here´s my pic for the "site 

View attachment 144719.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Ass shot = you <3 fat girls?


----------



## HDANGEL15

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Ass shot = you <3 fat girls?




*kinda wondering the same thing LOLOL*


----------



## RedVelvet

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Ass shot = you <3 fat girls?



Yeah.....I think points were missed....


----------



## AnnMarie

xdeementedxdeemonx said:


> my boyfriend decided to be creative....
> here's his pic!:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :smitten:
> 
> 
> sorry for the poor quality...i took it on my cell phone.



Awww, so cute.... I missed that one before!


----------



## rainyday

AnnMarie said:


> Awww, so cute.... I missed that one before!


I did too. Nice one, and I really love the embelished signs.


----------



## Blockierer

rainyday said:


> Yup, that will absolutely be the rule. The words will have to be in the picture when it's taken, not added later. Too many jokers might find it fun to photoshop someone else's picture and slap it up there otherwise.
> .



What are the rules?

Handwritten text and full face?
Text: I love fat chicks, I am an FA, or what?

Maybe I want to contribute :smitten:


----------



## mimosa

love this thread! I honestly did not know men were attracted to fat girls until late 2006. I live in a world where men drool over the skinny ones. So thanks guys.


----------



## Blockierer

And this is my contribution. :smitten: 
Great thread!


----------



## rainyday

Excellent choice, Blockier  and follows the rules perfectly. Thanks for adding yours in.


----------



## ChickletsBBW

you guys are awesome.. kudos to you all and thank you for posting


----------



## PickleAteIt

There are some SERIOUSLY god looking FAs on this board. And even more seriously lovely looking lassies!!


----------



## Preston

Boom. I was forced to by the chatters. The forums scare me too much to come around.


----------



## bigplaidpants

PickleAteIt said:


> There are some SERIOUSLY god looking FAs on this board. And even more seriously lovely looking lassies!!



Thank you! I've never been called "god looking" before. :blush:


----------



## PickleAteIt

bigplaidpants said:


> I've never been called "god looking" before.



Alright, smarty!! You know what I meant!


----------



## bigplaidpants

PickleAteIt said:


> Alright, smarty!! You know what I meant!



LOL....check your rep.


----------



## boogiebomb

HELL YES!!!!!!! Just let me know where and I will be all over it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Great pic, Preston, but you, too, didn't follow the rules. LOL. You're supposed to be HOLDING A SIGN saying you like fat chicks.  Lucky for you, Dims chat women give second chances. Get to work.


----------



## Fatgirlfan

my user name is an indication of my desires. also my tatoo says alot( well I don't have words on me, and my tatoo does not actually talk).


----------



## Ample Pie

I, too, volunteer to host such a site...and to make a pretty graphic for it.

excellent idea.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Fatgirlfan said:


> my user name is an indication of my desires. also my tatoo says alot( well I don't have words on me, and my tatoo does not actually talk).


Post pics please, thanks.


----------



## boogiebomb

rainyday said:


> Anyone know if this has ever been done before? I was just thinking how eye-opening it could be to people who don't believe men are actually attracted to fat women. Something one could point disbelieving BBWs/SSBBWs or family members to and say "go see for yourself."
> 
> What I'm picturing is something men could upload their own photos to. In each photo they'd be holding up a piece of paper that says "I like fat chicks," or expressing the same thought some other way. Just normal, everyday guys to desensitize the idea that this preference is something freakish. And since I think big, it'd be cool if eventually it were large enough that some mention were made of it in the media, spreading the word further.
> 
> Think enough men would be willing to put their photos out there like that? If you're an FA, would you?



This is a great idea. I say build the site noww!!!!!!!! I'll join yesterday!!!! DUH, this is me!!!! 

View attachment Brandon03.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

boogiebomb said:


> This is a great idea. I say build the site noww!!!!!!!! I'll join yesterday!!!! DUH, this is me!!!!



Hi Boogie, great picture, you have lovely eyes! and Hooray for enthusiastic guys! Now, can you take a photo of yourself HOLDING A SIGN that says "I love fat girls" or something similar. Then your photo will be put on the site when its up and running! yay


----------



## Rojodi

Damn I can't upload my pictures


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Ooh, just have to do this. Here's to the girls

dX 

View attachment Picture 4.jpg


----------



## Carrie

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Ooh, just have to do this. Here's to the girls
> 
> dX



Hah! I love this one! You look so... impertinent, somehow.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Ooh, just have to do this. Here's to the girls
> 
> dX



YAY great pic!!! I like it almost as much as your pic of Berk  

Oh and by the way....

Stay away from that Trap Door.... 
*Cos' there's something down there!*


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Carrie said:


> Hah! I love this one! You look so... impertinent, somehow.



Thanks :kiss2: I don't think I've ever been referred to as impertinent, must be that scottish blood of mine.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Ruby Ripples said:


> YAY great pic!!! I like it almost as much as your pic of Berk
> 
> Oh and by the way....
> 
> Stay away from that Trap Door....
> *Cos' there's something down there!*



Oh Globbits!


----------



## liz (di-va)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Ooh, just have to do this. Here's to the girls
> dX



nice!! awlrighty


----------



## cosenteno36

I think this says it all. Great Idea by the way. 

View attachment 3e35df06.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

To all you lovely FAs without signs - PLEASE reread the original post  We love, love, love that you want to contribute - but if all you do is add text to a photo like that, there's no proof that YOU added the text, so people can claim it is faked. The idea is to have you *holding a sign* saying you like fat girls. That way, people know that you do, indeed, feel that way, and that no one just arbitrarily added text after you shot the photo.

Thank you!


----------



## furious styles

i keep meaning to do this

it will happen


----------



## bigplaidpants

mfdoom said:


> i keep meaning to do this
> 
> it will happen



<foot tapping, bigplaidpants glances at his watch>


----------



## furious styles

bigplaidpants said:


> <foot tapping, bigplaidpants glances at his watch>



oh no, i will not be called out by bpp. give me 5 minutes.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Times up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## furious styles

anyone who knows me knew i had to cuss it up a little


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mfdoom said:


> *anyone who knows me knew i had to cuss it up a little*





HELL YEAH~!!!!  *thumbs up*


----------



## bigplaidpants

mfdoom said:


> anyone who knows me knew i had to cuss it up a little



LOL

Really, I'm laughing out loud! mfd, you awwright. I'm gonna rep you for the pic and for the short order.

Fuckin' sweet. 

LOL......


----------



## furious styles

f yeah! *throws up the rock fingers and does some headbangin*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

*urge to take picture holding up sign that says "I love fuckin' fat chicks" rising

too crude?


----------



## rainyday

Well done, Doom! Thanks for playing, and thanks to Dave and Rojodi and Cosenteno and boogiebomb and anyone else I'm forgetting who's posted in the last few days. Cosenteno, looks like you're maybe new to Dim (just looking at your post count), so welcome.  Good sample run with your first pic. Now we just need to get you to do another one holding a sign in the picture.

And BPP, I officially appoint you enforcer of this thread. You get results, man!


----------



## rainyday

BothGunsBlazing said:


> *urge to take picture holding up sign that says "I love fuckin' fat chicks" rising
> 
> too crude?



For the actual site once it's up, yup lol. Not sure about here at Dim.


----------



## bigplaidpants

bigplaidpants said:


> LOL
> 
> Really, I'm laughing out loud! mfd, you awwright. I'm gonna rep you for the pic and for the short order.
> 
> Fuckin' sweet.
> 
> LOL......





rainyday said:


> For the actual site once it's up, yup lol. Not sure about here at Dim.



umm....may the record show I think that is the *first* time I used any derivation of "fuck" on the boards.


----------



## furious styles

bigplaidpants said:


> umm....may the record show I think that is the *first* time I used any derivation of "fuck" on the boards.



shiiieeeeeet.


----------



## rainyday

I figured you were riffing off Doom's sign, BPP. Actually, what do you all think about language on the site? I'd like it to be PGish so it'd be okay for older kids to look at.

What Guns is suggesting would be too much:


BothGunsBlazing said:


> *urge to take picture holding up sign that says "I love fuckin' fat chicks" rising



But I'm leaning toward thinking Doom's way would probably be okay.


mfdoom said:


> I fuckin' love fat chicks



Any thoughts?


----------



## furious styles

i could make a bleeped version...just blur out the "ucki"


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Oh no, I completely think what doom did was alright. I was just being over the top  I'd never make anything like that. it sounds way prickish.

just for clarification.


----------



## rainyday

Yup, had a feeling you were joking. It's good to talk about this though because I'd like some input.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I can see where you're coming from with the PG idea, you want the site to appeal to all ages and be shown to as wide an audience as possible. I don't think the occasional f word would cause big problems, I reckon 14 yr olds probably swear more than the rest of us anyway lol. I suppose it's common sense really... no pics of people having sex with "I love fat chix" written on the guys ass.... hmmm actually..... :batting:


----------



## bigplaidpants

rainyday said:


> I figured you were riffing off Doom's sign, BPP. Actually, what do you all think about language on the site? I'd like it to be PGish so it'd be okay for older kids to look at.
> 
> What Guns is suggesting would be too much:
> 
> 
> But I'm leaning toward thinking Doom's way would probably be okay.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



Rainy, I lean in your direction. I'm not a moralist (despite what my "credentials" might insinuate). But, I think to have maximum appeal, getting anything out of the way that might hinder the whole point of the site isn't worth letting it get in the way....if you know what I mean. (I think I confused myself) In other words, if "foul" language doesn't help and could get in the way of the whole point of the site, don't do it....at least not off the bat.

Just my .02.

Peace.


----------



## liz (di-va)

mfdoom said:


> anyone who knows me knew i had to cuss it up a little



I am in the mood to quite appreciate this today. goonwithyerbadself


----------



## furious styles

bigplaidpants said:


> Rainy, I lean in your direction. I'm not a moralist (despite what my "credentials" might insinuate). But, I think to have maximum appeal, getting anything out of the way that might hinder the whole point of the site isn't worth letting it get in the way....if you know what I mean. (I think I confused myself) In other words, if "foul" language doesn't help and could get in the way of the whole point of the site, don't do it....at least not off the bat.
> 
> Just my .02.
> 
> Peace.



... has anyone ever told you that you look a lot like b-real from cypress hill? the first pictures you posted in this thread have forever burned my mental image of you into b-real.


----------



## bigplaidpants

mfdoom said:


> ... has anyone ever told you that you look a lot like b-real from cypress hill? the first pictures you posted in this thread have forever burned my mental image of you into b-real.



LOL. The shadows are wrong and the grin doesn't work. 








View attachment brealfake.JPG


----------



## liz (di-va)

bigplaidpants said:


> LOL. The shadows are wrong and the grin doesn't work.



Dude, I've met you, so I know yer not B-Real, but I think you just proved his point there.


----------



## furious styles

that is WAY more than enough proof for me.

you are. you are!!!1

_here is something you can't understand...how bpp could just kill a maaan!_


----------



## mimosa

I don't like cussing but in this case......I LOVE IT! 




mfdoom said:


> anyone who knows me knew i had to cuss it up a little


----------



## QuantumXL

thought this would be a good way to introduce myself. First time I'm on Dimensions.


----------



## BeaBea

Great introduction QuantumXL  Welcome!

I love this thread - I might even f*****g love it!

Tracey xx


----------



## mimosa

Hello QuantumXL. Welcome! Hope you'll enjoy the site.


----------



## blueeyedevie

:wubu: Evie** swooms.. And here I thought you took me!!WINK... To cute QXL(4EE)


----------



## QuantumXL

naw you swooped me (wink)


----------



## Chimpi

QuantumXL said:


> thought this would be a good way to introduce myself. First time I'm on Dimensions.



Harris, you're a badass. Period.
Welcome to Dimensions, bro.  Glad you could make it!


----------



## QuantumXL

Naw man, your badass bro. I saw your picture and i was like "OH SNAP!" lol. Aight man talk to you soon. its so early right now, really tired


----------



## boogiebomb

Ruby Ripples said:


> Hi Boogie, great picture, you have lovely eyes! and Hooray for enthusiastic guys! Now, can you take a photo of yourself HOLDING A SIGN that says "I love fat girls" or something similar. Then your photo will be put on the site when its up and running! yay


 Thank you for the compliment Miss Ruby. It's always good when a pretty woman compliments you, so thank you again. Now, on to business. Is this better? I couldn't decide which one so I figured I'd leave it to you. 

View attachment BRANDON-300.jpg


View attachment BRANDON-301.jpg


View attachment BRANDON-302.jpg


----------



## Arrhythmia

boogiebomb said:


> Thank you for the compliment Miss Ruby. It's always good when a pretty woman compliments you, so thank you again. Now, on to business. Is this better? I couldn't decide which one so I figured I'd leave it to you.


The last one in the white tee! Can't go wrong in yo' white tee.  

This is a great thread! It's so good to see so many good looking men who adore us.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

boogiebomb said:


> Thank you for the compliment Miss Ruby. It's always good when a pretty woman compliments you, so thank you again. Now, on to business. Is this better? I couldn't decide which one so I figured I'd leave it to you.



Hi Boogie, you're very welcome and thanks for posting with a sign. I rather like pictures two and three after having some time looking at them, but Im thinking picture three COULD be seen as a picture with that sign photoshopped on after so Im thinking number two is best! Those are all cute pics though! Thanks for joining in and Im hoping that by posting your pic, you are encouraging more guys to do the same!


----------



## boogiebomb

Arrhythmia said:


> The last one in the white tee! Can't go wrong in yo' white tee.
> 
> This is a great thread! It's so good to see so many good looking men who adore us.


I bet you can't do it like me


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I thought it was important to bring this thread back up, if a proud FA site is to be made! Really very few of our male contributers and readers on the forums have supplied a pic, so how about it? Be proud of who and what you are and post a photo of yourself here Holding a sign declaring your delight of fat chix! 

(This is NOT an order, just a request and reminder for those willing to take part  )


----------



## LisaInNC

qtttlkmop said:


> I think this is a great idea....I was really inspired...



*snap* im in love


----------



## Letiahna

*new fav thread* Thanks you guys! :wubu:


----------



## imfree

:smitten: I LOVE to hug fat girls.:smitten:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Nice pic, Im free


Can I just make something clear again on this thread... the pictures are planned to go on an FA site, so we need photos of you actually HOLDING A SIGN saying you like fat girls in some way. Any photos with just text added later could in theory have been made by anyone, not necessarily the person in the photo, and we obviously need to avoid cases where that happens.


----------



## RedVelvet

imfree said:


> :smitten: I LOVE to hug fat girls.:smitten:




I'm afraid you have missed the point there, buddy..


----------



## mossystate

Hmmmmmmm....


take it to the street, boys!!!!!!!!!


say it loud and proud.....and public...... ...make the signs small enough and make people slow down and ...squint.....or big and bold...


----------



## imfree

Sorry 'bout the lapse of attention, Guys, how's this?


----------



## Ruby Ripples

yay spot on, imfree!!!


----------



## imfree

Ruby Ripples said:


> yay spot on, imfree!!!



Thanks, Ruby, I KNEW I had it in me.


----------



## Rojodi

Okay, here's mine. I'll do more, better, ones later 

View attachment Picture 013.jpg


View attachment Picture 014.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

yay Roj! 

-------


----------



## Rojodi

Ruby Ripples said:


> yay Roj!
> 
> -------



I need to do some better ones....any suggestions? Anyone?


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Well I would suggest a nice clear picture of you smiling to the camera holding a sign. body shots aren't really any use as they dont show who you are, so face is good!


----------



## Rojodi

Hope these are better  

View attachment Picture 027.jpg


View attachment Picture 028.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Rojodi said:


> Hope these are better




Ah theyre excellent! nice happy face too!


----------



## Rojodi

Ruby Ripples said:


> Ah theyre excellent! nice happy face too!



Thank you  Later, I'll be making more. Can you tell I love the camera AND fat chicks?


----------



## Wagimawr

Sorry bout the breakout spot and the oreo-tinged lips, but I got inspired by a member to take a few shots. 

And yes...

Fat
Chicks!
Rule!
^_^


----------



## Rowan

These are great!! Thanks guys!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

yay wagimawr, and hooray for the friend that inspired you! I love the music sheet too!


----------



## Tina

Just remembered this thread. Any newcomers want to add to it?


----------



## mossystate

Still proposing public displays..in your bedroom or garage is easy..


----------



## Blockierer

I deleted my pic by an mistake. :doh: 
So, here I am again.


----------



## Tina

Hey, Blockierer, great going! And good to see you.


----------



## EtobicokeFA

So, how is the fa photo site doing?


----------



## bexy

*aww this thread almost makes me wish im single....2 boys in particular HUBBA HUBBA!!


bex xo*


----------



## Blockierer

EtobicokeFA said:


> So, how is the fa photo site doing?



Still waiting for contributors


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Blockierer said:


> Still waiting for contributors



I sent one in something early on, or it didn't the criteria we are looking for?


----------



## tonynyc

My contribution to the thread- Fat Chicks Rule :wubu: 

View attachment sta60046ew7.th.jpg


----------



## Shosh

tonynyc said:


> My contribution to the thread- Fat Chicks Rule :wubu:



Wow, look at that beautiful smile. You are very handsome Tony. 
Susannah


----------



## Shosh

Blockierer said:


> I deleted my pic by an mistake. :doh:
> So, here I am again.



Another handsome man. You have a very warm smile and beautiful eyes. 

Susannah


----------



## tonynyc

Susannah said:


> Wow, look at that beautiful smile. You are very handsome Tony.
> Susannah



*
Hi Susannah:
Thanks - it's sweeties like you that gives all us FA's reason to smile. 
I'm going to have to post another picture- for some reason I cannot get the size any bigger even after I tried to upload it on ImageShack*...


----------



## krystalltuerme

I'll add mine as soon as I can get ahold of a camera. When's the site going up, Rainy?


----------



## mel

what would be really nice is some non photo shopped images, but actually taken in ,,,might I say .. PUBLIC...declaring your affection, attraction and/or admiration to us


----------



## virgolicious

Thank you to all the FA's for posting pictures and messages. :kiss2:
I just found this thread this morning and it is just what I needed. 
FA's Rock!:bow:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

mel said:


> what would be really nice is some non photo shopped images, but actually taken in ,,,might I say .. PUBLIC...declaring your affection, attraction and/or admiration to us



I'm so going to do this. Pick a location.


----------



## out.of.habit

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm so going to do this. Pick a location.



Somewhere around Boston at New Year's?


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Do, I need to resubmit my entry for the site?


----------



## None

Here is my submission (or me). I look like a sex offender in this photo or a cuban refugee in a bad beatles costume.


----------



## virgolicious

None said:


> Here is my submission (or me). I look like a sex offender in this photo or a cuban refugee in a bad beatles costume.



Hi None,

You don't look happy in the photo, but the sentiment is still very much appreciated by me (and I'm sure by other fat girls).


----------



## None

virgolicious said:


> Hi None,
> 
> You don't look happy in the photo, but the sentiment is still very much appreciated by me (and I'm sure by other fat girls).



I tend not to smile, it isn't just a photograph thing.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

hm, yeah, I need to do that to. 






It really is.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You're awfully *cough* sweaty in that photo, there, J.


----------



## furious styles

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You're awfully *cough* sweaty in that photo, there, J.



he wrote that as an _immediate_ testimony.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You're awfully *cough* sweaty in that photo, there, J.



serious f'n .. business?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Okay, as a literature major, I'm a pain in the ass - I mean, I'm quite adept at interpreting text in more than one way.

I can read your statement in the following ways:
1) You take your love for squishy women very seriously.
2) Someone named Squish loves serious business (and has few grammar skills).
3) You love squishy women for fucking (and nothing else). 
4) When you have sex with squishy women, it's always quite serious (and what fun would that be?)

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, circle reading #1 in red ink, and quit dorking up the thread. Later!


----------



## Forrest

I tried to write it on my face but failed. It is so hard to write on your own face. I never realized that. Will do a sign one in a tiny bit. It's a crappy webcam pic with bad quality. Plus I'm tired, so forgive the messy look. Sorry everyone. I should have smiled. Oh well, too late now. 

View attachment 054320smaller.jpg


----------



## Forrest

I am so tired. I had to make a sign small enough for me to show my face. I have like 3 that I couldn't use because they were too big. Wish I had a digital camera and not just a webcam. Hope this pic is good enough. 

View attachment 061635[5].jpg


----------



## pinkprincess5

Wow!
what a great idea we girls show our pix so its the boys turn!!!!


----------



## t3h_n00b

here's an edited pic of me after a workout last week





and here's me with my gf, proof if you will


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

You're gf is gorgeous Noob! Did she join the forum, too?


----------



## mimosa

t3h_n00b said:


> here's an edited pic of me after a workout last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's me with my gf, proof if you will



You two are so cute.


----------



## t3h_n00b

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're gf is gorgeous Noob! Did she join the forum, too?



no, lol. She has to find her own.


----------



## bmann0413

Just thought I'd contribute...


----------



## mossystate

Noob...there you go...a little public displaying that I have been looking for. Hell, I can hold up a sign saying all kinds of things.

pokepokepoke


----------



## adasiyan

Hot damn!

Why didn't i find you lot before i got married


----------



## CandySmooch

man this thread has made me laugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it! MORE MORE MORE PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I laughed at every single pic posted - laughter with love for all the FA's who are LOUD & PROUD BABY!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Bumping this wonderful thread.


----------



## Blackjack

Howzat?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Okay, so I kind of have an ulterior motive for bumping this thread...I had this great idea...maybe someone else will want to do the same thing!

I thought I'd pick out a few pics from this thread that I really like, ask the poster's permission, and then create a collage. 

CapitalOne allows you to use your own image for the background of your card - that collage will be mine. Every time I use my card, it will be my own little bit of fat activism when the cashier sees it. An added bonus? It will make me feel really good, too.


----------



## Aireman

I know it's been done before but, I'm getting a tattoo of a FAT GIRL on my left arm soon. I have a couple to choose from but would love some input from the ladies on this one. I have the choices on my Myspace page. If ya wanna vote just go to the pic section and leave a comment for your choice.

P.S. Should I post this as a new thread maybe?


----------



## Waxwing

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, so I kind of have an ulterior motive for bumping this thread...I had this great idea...maybe someone else will want to do the same thing!
> 
> I thought I'd pick out a few pics from this thread that I really like, ask the poster's permission, and then create a collage.
> 
> CapitalOne allows you to use your own image for the background of your card - that collage will be mine. Every time I use my card, it will be my own little bit of fat activism when the cashier sees it. An added bonus? It will make me feel really good, too.



That is a capital idea! (snicker)

really, though, that is a great idea. Definitely do it.


----------



## stan_der_man

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, so I kind of have an ulterior motive for bumping this thread...I had this great idea...maybe someone else will want to do the same thing!
> 
> I thought I'd pick out a few pics from this thread that I really like, ask the poster's permission, and then create a collage.
> 
> CapitalOne allows you to use your own image for the background of your card - that collage will be mine. Every time I use my card, it will be my own little bit of fat activism when the cashier sees it. An added bonus? It will make me feel really good, too.



I'm not one to "toot my own horn" but...




No doubt my handsome mug posted earlier on this thread was the impetus for your post...














*ackward silence...*





Permission granted. 



fa_man_stan

Your friends will absolutely envoy you for having a credit card with my mug on it.... I can sea it now.


----------



## LoveBHMS

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, so I kind of have an ulterior motive for bumping this thread...I had this great idea...maybe someone else will want to do the same thing!
> 
> I thought I'd pick out a few pics from this thread that I really like, ask the poster's permission, and then create a collage.
> 
> CapitalOne allows you to use your own image for the background of your card - that collage will be mine. Every time I use my card, it will be my own little bit of fat activism when the cashier sees it. An added bonus? It will make me feel really good, too.



I just knew Stan wouldn't mind! and I suspect Kevin won't either.

The coolest part of this idea is if you encounter a BBW/BHM cashier someplace where you use your custom made design. If he or she has acceptance issues, seeing you flashing this collage around may just wind up being an "AHA" moment for somebody.


----------



## stan_der_man

Waxwing said:


> That is a capital idea! (snicker)
> 
> really, though, that is a great idea. Definitely do it.



If she can _master_ this concept of promoting FAs and size acceptance, it will be a _credit_ to us all!

I think it's a very cool idea... but wouldn't the pictures and most importantly, the signs we are holding be so small they'd be difficult to read?


Stan


----------



## Waxwing

fa_man_stan said:


> If she can _master_ this concept of promoting FAs and size acceptance, it will be a _credit_ to us all!
> 
> I think it's a very cool idea... but wouldn't the pictures and most importantly, the signs we are holding be so small they'd be difficult to read?
> 
> 
> Stan



Good point. Cashiers will be all, "what does 'far chop owls' mean? You're a what? CREDIT OR DEBIT?"


----------



## stan_der_man

Aireman said:


> I know it's been done before but, I'm getting a tattoo of a FAT GIRL on my left arm soon. I have a couple to choose from but would love some input from the ladies on this one. I have the choices on my Myspace page. If ya wanna vote just go to the pic section and leave a comment for your choice.
> 
> P.S. Should I post this as a new thread maybe?



I think that's a great idea Aireman! I quickly found out how difficult it is finding imagry of fat girls / fat women when I got my tattoo, unless there is something in particular you already have in mind.

Here are some ideas that we discussed when I began looking for fat girl tattoo designs.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19121&highlight=girl+tattoo

fa_man_stan


----------



## bmann0413

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, so I kind of have an ulterior motive for bumping this thread...I had this great idea...maybe someone else will want to do the same thing!
> 
> I thought I'd pick out a few pics from this thread that I really like, ask the poster's permission, and then create a collage.
> 
> CapitalOne allows you to use your own image for the background of your card - that collage will be mine. Every time I use my card, it will be my own little bit of fat activism when the cashier sees it. An added bonus? It will make me feel really good, too.



Well, you have my permission!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Ummm BBM.... that is probably one of the best ideas I have heard. As well as one of the biggest plugs for Capital One. I can see many, many Dims women applying for credit cards and following in your footsteps.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Heh, don't do that, folks.  Your credit is much more important than that. 

But if you already have a CapOne card, feel free to steal my idea! 

LoveBHMs, that's exactly why I'm doing this - the "Aha!" moments I hope to cause.

Oh, and I'm not using ALL the photos for precisely the reason Stan posted. I wish I could, but they'll be illegible.  So I'm thinking I'll pick maybe 5.


----------



## runningman

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, so I kind of have an ulterior motive for bumping this thread...I had this great idea...maybe someone else will want to do the same thing!
> 
> I thought I'd pick out a few pics from this thread that I really like, ask the poster's permission, and then create a collage.
> 
> CapitalOne allows you to use your own image for the background of your card - that collage will be mine. Every time I use my card, it will be my own little bit of fat activism when the cashier sees it. An added bonus? It will make me feel really good, too.



Nice idea.


----------



## Waxwing

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh, and I'm not using ALL the photos for precisely the reason Stan posted. I wish I could, but they'll be illegible.  So I'm thinking I'll pick maybe 5.



Ah yes, so HOW do you pick just 5? There are a LOT of good ones!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Ahh, my methodology shall remain a secret.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I don't have very many photos of myself but I'd be happy to share one here.


Dennis


----------



## Aireman

fa_man_stan said:


> I think that's a great idea Aireman! I quickly found out how difficult it is finding imagry of fat girls / fat women when I got my tattoo, unless there is something in particular you already have in mind.
> 
> fa_man_stan



As a matter of fact I found a ton of BBW art over at Deviantart.com and have put up my fav four on my Myspace page. Just look in the pic section. I'm taking a poll over there.


----------



## Edens_heel

Alrighty, here are some pics of myself - cropped by my hunny (and a pic of the two of us last january) 

View attachment andsign1.jpg


View attachment Untitled-1.jpg


View attachment andsign.jpg


View attachment andsign2(1).jpg


View attachment andsign3(1).jpg


----------



## Just_Jen

omg i think im in heaven! 

i loooove this thread! :wubu::smitten:

soooo many hot men..i think im going to have to take a cold shower  

it's really cheered me up to see so many guys saying they love far girls!  any of ya single hehe


----------



## Adrian

Here is a relatively recent picture of myself, only about four years old. I go back to the olden days before BBW or FA were part of our language. 

View attachment Adrian_WtMt-3.jpg


----------



## D_A_Bunny

bumpitybumpbump


----------



## DdeelishUK

rainyday said:


> Lovely photo, Steve, but you're missing an element. Got paper and pen?


WOW Steve doesn't need any paper - he's a hottie and on Dims - thats good enough for me (grin)


----------



## BBWTexan

DdeelishUK said:


> WOW Steve doesn't need any paper - he's a hottie and on Dims - thats good enough for me (grin)



Yup, yup... he is. 




(But then again, I'm probably a little biased.)


----------



## pagan22

Aireman said:


> I know it's been done before but, I'm getting a tattoo of a FAT GIRL on my left arm soon. I have a couple to choose from but would love some input from the ladies on this one. I have the choices on my Myspace page. If ya wanna vote just go to the pic section and leave a comment for your choice.
> 
> P.S. Should I post this as a new thread maybe?



Go with the 4th one, but make her a red head with a blue dress. Fishnet stockings and defintely keep those red stilettos.


----------



## lougenessis

Be gentle, this is my first post. lol I confess, I've been "lurcking" around for a month or so and now i'm finally contributing something to this great site. This is not my first BBW site, I've been a member of a couple of sites for about 2 years. I joined those sites in hopes of finding a true friend, but nothing really happened. All the guys, to me were there for one thing only and to tell you the truth, i'm not that desperate. Now, in the long run, i can say i did meet 2 nice guys on the sites, but i was left unsatisfied. I mostly contributed that to not feeling that i was worth being interested in, not good enough, not wanting the guy to feel ashamed, and lastly and more importantly, the guy was not truly into the "relationship" and didn't want to do or give more.... you know? I'll call it what it is, maybe it's low self esteem and/or not finding the right guy who really wanted me. To tell you the truth, I've kinda given up, really. I'm 50 years old, finding a genuine loving guy who truly cares for me is next to impossible now. I've come to that realization. And that's truly o.k. But now that i've joined this site and see that there are real guys out there who unashamedly admire women of size and are actually showing their faces, well, i'm impressed!!!!!! Bravo Diminsions!!! And btw, there are some good looking guys out there.


----------



## Aireman

Blue dress with red stilletos? Does that work? And, yeah I was going auburn with the hair
but, I now see that the pic is being used by plumpdolls as their logo.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

lougenessis said:


> Be gentle, this is my first post. lol I confess, I've been "lurcking" around for a month or so and now i'm finally contributing something to this great site. This is not my first BBW site, I've been a member of a couple of sites for about 2 years. I joined those sites in hopes of finding a true friend, but nothing really happened. All the guys, to me were there for one thing only and to tell you the truth, i'm not that desperate. Now, in the long run, i can say i did meet 2 nice guys on the sites, but i was left unsatisfied. I mostly contributed that to not feeling that i was worth being interested in, not good enough, not wanting the guy to feel ashamed, and lastly and more importantly, the guy was not truly into the "relationship" and didn't want to do or give more.... you know? I'll call it what it is, maybe it's low self esteem and/or not finding the right guy who really wanted me. To tell you the truth, I've kinda given up, really. I'm 50 years old, finding a genuine loving guy who truly cares for me is next to impossible now. I've come to that realization. And that's truly o.k. But now that i've joined this site and see that there are real guys out there who unashamedly admire women of size and are actually showing their faces, well, i'm impressed!!!!!! Bravo Diminsions!!! And btw, there are some good looking guys out there.



I just wanted to send you a BIG welcome!!!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Random, slightly out-of-date picture of me. I shaved most of the facial hair off save the goatee. I will soon edit this post with a proper picture, complete with signs, in a day or two.





Also, one of my peeps is with me apparently.


----------



## pagan22

Aireman said:


> Blue dress with red stilletos? Does that work? And, yeah I was going auburn with the hair
> but, I now see that the pic is being used by plumpdolls as their logo.



I was thinking a midnight blue, almost black dress. That'd be smoking with auburn hair because blue/orange are complimentary. =) 

Plumpdolls...did they steal your design? 

I found a company had stolen one of my logos off DeviantArt and modified slightly for their name. Luckily I didn't have to get the courts involved and it proved to be a valuable lesson.


----------



## pagan22

The Orange Mage said:


> Random, slightly out-of-date picture of me. I shaved most of the facial hair off save the goatee. I will soon edit this post with a proper picture, complete with signs, in a day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, one of my peeps is with me apparently.



I like your Moose Xing sign. LOL =D


----------



## belly

beautiful!


----------



## Aireman

CG_8 said:


> I was thinking a midnight blue, almost black dress. That'd be smoking with auburn hair because blue/orange are complimentary. =)
> 
> Plumpdolls...did they steal your design?


Lord no! Hehehehe. I found it on Deviant art also and asked the artist if I could put it on Myspace as a possible tatt.


----------



## pagan22

Aireman said:


> Lord no! Hehehehe. I found it on Deviant art also and asked the artist if I could put it on Myspace as a possible tatt.



Oooooooh.....I gotcha. =) And here I thought you were an artist.


----------



## duraznos

i love this thread -- has it been mentioned to like organize all these pics in a gallery somewhere? it would be cool to see them all together on one page!


----------



## sweet&fat

How have I not seen this thread earlier? There are indeed many adorable FAs on this site. More please!  

*hip-checks thread back into motion*


----------



## Blockierer

duraznos said:


> i love this thread -- has it been mentioned to like organize all these pics in a gallery somewhere? it would be cool to see them all together on one page!


Great idea!
And what about BBW gallery


----------



## Suze

Blockierer said:


> Great idea!
> And what about BBW gallery



i think it's plenty of that already.


----------



## Raqui

If I make a site like that would you all post something?


----------



## qtttlkmop

Raqui said:


> If I make a site like that would you all post something?



I definitely would


----------



## lostjacket

I would love to do this. Sign me up


----------



## rainyday

A site is in the works. I decided not to do it myself, but I've been talking with two different folks who are interested in taking it on. More info when we have it.


----------



## liz (di-va)

how fabbooo!


----------



## Raqui

I was going to do one since I already have a name and space but cool


----------



## Blockierer

rainyday said:


> A site is in the works. I decided not to do it myself, but I've been talking with two different folks who are interested in taking it on. More info when we have it.





Raqui said:


> I was going to do one since I already have a name and space but cool



Possibly we will get two sites. 
I would support both sites.


----------



## Suze

ok, susie is in the minority (once again). i surrendaah, guess we can never have too many fat girls on the innerwebz!

but i'm still voting for more pics of FAs!


----------



## Irena

this is such an awesome thread!  keep up the great work guys!


----------



## Fonzy

Hi everyone, I'm Simon, I finally decided to de-lurk and start contributing to dims. I guess I'm kind of killing two birds with one stone here by introducing myself and posting a pic. Anyway, 22, from Ireland, full time student and fa and part time barman. Apologies in advance if anyone can't read my hand writing :blush: but its two am, just home from work so its the best I could throw together for the time being! 

p.s. I'd definitely contribute to an admirers website if it got setup. 

View attachment DSC00315 (2).JPG


----------



## JayInBuff

I posted this elsewhere but figured this was a good place too. 

View attachment FA gear.jpg


----------



## ClashCityRocker

im super down...where do i sign up?


----------



## Blockierer

So proud FAs what's going on with this thread? Where are your contribution?


----------



## Rowan

Fonzy said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Simon, I finally decided to de-lurk and start contributing to dims. I guess I'm kind of killing two birds with one stone here by introducing myself and posting a pic. Anyway, 22, from Ireland, full time student and fa and part time barman. Apologies in advance if anyone can't read my hand writing :blush: but its two am, just home from work so its the best I could throw together for the time being!
> 
> p.s. I'd definitely contribute to an admirers website if it got setup.



awwww....so cute!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

JayInBuff said:


> I posted this elsewhere but figured this was a good place too.




So....why aren't these shirts availble to the public?


----------



## pinkylou

Lol it would sure make things less complicated!


----------



## furious styles

mfdoom said:


> anyone who knows me knew i had to cuss it up a little



nearly two years later ... but honestly ? not much has changed


----------



## sweet&fat

mfdoom said:


> nearly two years later ... but honestly ? not much has changed



True... still cute! 

And you have a new mole on your forehead?


----------



## furious styles

sweet&fat said:


> True... still cute!
> 
> And you have a new mole on your forehead?



oh shit! i only noticed that just now. i went and looked at it in the mirror and it is a mole ... 

oh wait, that's just the entry point for the microchip that the government implanted in my brain last yea-


----------



## sweet&fat

mfdoom said:


> oh shit! i only noticed that just now. i went and looked at it in the mirror and it is a mole ...
> 
> oh wait, that's just the entry point for the microchip that the government implanted in my brain last yea-



You might want to have a dermatologist look at that- I know, it's a pain, but I'm vigilant about new moles and such.


----------



## KaliCurves

Just wondering if anyone is actually working on this. If not, I have the time on my hands right now to put this together.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Leah -

Very good advice. 

But - just a possible explanation - if you examine his hairline (don't KILL ME Doomy), there's more forehead in the second picture. It's probable the mole was always there, but covered by hair. It's probably just the hairstyle change.


----------



## DanKiiDoLL

wow i never realized how many cute FAs there are! I don't think I saw a pic that i didn't think was cute or funny in some way. I love this thread!


----------



## grandecafe1

:smitten::wubu::smitten: *sigh*

What a wonderful thread! It was a bad day at work and what a great way to start my night...

Thanks to the ladies who thought up the idea for this thread. :bow:

Thanks to the to *unbelievably sexy/goodlooking/yummy FA's * who took the time to write the signs and took the pics. :wubu:

I'm a newbie who is seriously crushin! :blush: You all give this single Fat Chick hope, maybe I will find my own personal FA again. Mmm .. I am going to have sweet dreams tonight:happy:


----------



## grandecafe1

BTW did anyone ever create the website?
A Girl can hope right? :blush:
:kiss2:


----------



## furious styles

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Leah -
> 
> Very good advice.
> 
> But - just a possible explanation - if you examine his hairline (don't KILL ME Doomy), there's more forehead in the second picture. It's probable the mole was always there, but covered by hair. It's probably just the hairstyle change.



haha cold! i think that's more an angle thing. in the first one i'm chin-up mean muggin' it a little more. the second one is floating towards an FGA. could be just wishful thinking, though.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hey! I blamed it on the hairstyle! LOL.


----------



## LalaCity

well, I took 5 minutes and created this blog...I just put up a few photos from the first couple of pages to get the feel. It's not set so that search engines can find it and it's not viewable yet through the blogspot site, until I change the settings. I just thought I'd run it past you guys first. If you don't want your photo to be shown I will take it down. If you guys want make this the FA site then I'll post the password, etc., so that we can all freely post pictures and comments! 


http://ilovefatgirls.blogspot.com/


----------



## Observer

Lala, just a suggestion - you should perhaps distribute the password via PM to those requesting it. All sorts of people view these boards.


----------



## LalaCity

Observer said:


> Lala, just a suggestion - you should perhaps distribute the password via PM to those requesting it. All sorts of people view these boards.



Good point!


----------



## Tina

Two things... First, I think someone was going to start a site on this. Second, do not, DO NOT, post the password. Can you see one, or more, of the lurking trolls using it to post obscene crap?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Eh, see, this is the problem anyway. Half of these just have "I love fat girls" typed in with Paint or something. Anyone could do that.

On one hand I'm all for it, on the other hand .. the majority of the internet is made up of trolls, so I dunno.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Ehhhh I dunno, people were pretty vigilant not using Shop to make these --had to be actual signs. I think this still has possibilities -- w ould just need to be (sigh) Monitored.


----------



## Haunted

Here's My contribution 

View attachment P1020651resized.jpg


View attachment P1020471.JPG


View attachment P1020489.JPG


View attachment P1020577.JPG


----------



## goodthings

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, so, my camera timer wasn't working, so this is the best I could do whilst fitting my fat head & picture in photo at the same time. I could've wrote it smaller, yes, but I wanted there to be much emphasis on the fat girl love. <3
> 
> Oh and I write like a 5yr old. Pretty crappy, but I tried.



How cute are you??


----------



## goodthings

What a wonderful thread...


----------



## LalaCity

Ok -- I deleted it. I guess I misunderstood this thread.


----------



## stan_der_man

However, wherever, whoever starts this FA site I'll gladly participate. I'm just not very familiar with how these sites work, but I will gladly contribute with content or whatever is needed.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

liz (di-va) said:


> Ehhhh I dunno, people were pretty vigilant not using Shop to make these --had to be actual signs. I think this still has possibilities -- w ould just need to be (sigh) Monitored.



Hm, well, I was just going by the link that LaLaCity posted where she put some of the ones taken from this thread in a blog type thing and many of them had "I love fat girls" just shopped in there. 



goodthings said:


> How cute are you??



Thank ye. 



LalaCity said:


> Ok -- I deleted it. I guess I misunderstood this thread.



Noo! That is what the plan was! Nothing to misunderstand there. I guess there was the whole "can people be trusted with a site such as this who are not in this community or interested in it" I dunno, I thought the site would be for women who didn't already know about FAs and it'd be most helpful to them. Unfortunately, assholes with obnoxious intentions would also find it, so it's a tough position. But, yeah, you didn't do anything wrong!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Why not just have a sticky at the top of this board, titled, "I LOVE FAT CHICKS" or something like that and the only thing allowed on the thread are photos? That way, everyone can post the picture that they want to and no passwords have to be given out.


----------



## Tina

Lala, I'm sorry if I contributed to discouraging you. I was just concerned that if passwords were made available publicly that it would turn into a troll-fest, with them posting photos of tubgirl, fat-bashing, et al. I never meant that you shouldn't do it at all.


----------



## sweet&fat

Please bring it back in some incarnation! :bounce:


----------



## Blockierer

I think Rainyday explaned the idea of such a website quite clearly. The world shall know that a lot of men adore fat women.





rainyday said:


> Anyone know if this has ever been done before? I was just thinking how eye-opening it could be to people who don't believe men are actually attracted to fat women. Something one could point disbelieving BBWs/SSBBWs or family members to and say "go see for yourself."
> 
> What I'm picturing is something men could upload their own photos to. In each photo they'd be holding up a piece of paper that says "I like fat chicks," or expressing the same thought some other way. Just normal, everyday guys to desensitize the idea that this preference is something freakish. And since I think big, it'd be cool if eventually it were large enough that some mention were made of it in the media, spreading the word further.
> 
> Think enough men would be willing to put their photos out there like that? If you're an FA, would you?


----------



## mossystate

Yup...still no *PUBLIC* displays.


How diiiiiiiiifficult to sit in your living room, holding up a sign and posting it on a site that is mostly about liking fat women....gee.....trailblazers. I mean, how would we posssssibly know you like fat women. I wanna see a brave boy out on a busy street...posterboard. Dims ain't the world. Chop chop.


shaming sometimes works...right?

:happy:


----------



## KaliCurves

Since no one can give me an answer or tell me if some one has truly started this site, Haunted and I have bought a domain and I will be setting up one.

The site will be www.fat-admirers.com

If you wish to have your photos on it for now, I will have you email them to me. 

*Right now the only restriction is YOU MUST BE HOLDING A SOMETHING Saying you love fat girls or something to that effect. No Photoshopping the words in only because some one can take a photo of anyone off the net and do that to it. So please make sure your holding a paper, even a hand written note, that can be clearly read.*

You can email these to me at [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## furious styles

mossystate said:


> Yup...still no *PUBLIC* displays.
> 
> 
> How diiiiiiiiifficult to sit in your living room, holding up a sign and posting it on a site that is mostly about liking fat women....gee.....trailblazers. I mean, how would we posssssibly know you like fat women. I wanna see a brave boy out on a busy street...posterboard. Dims ain't the world. Chop chop.
> 
> 
> shaming sometimes works...right?
> 
> :happy:



i might do this. just for mossy. yes i know, talk is cheap. 

but it sounds fun.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Can you imagine the responses you'd get? Man, that has potential for a MONUMENTAL story/photo essay.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Haunted said:


> Here's My contribution



Great photos- you should post those in the BBW couple photo thread on the main board


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

KaliCurves said:


> Since no one can give me an answer or tell me if some one has truly started this site, Haunted and I have bought a domain and I will be setting up one.
> 
> The site will be www.fat-admirers.com
> 
> If you wish to have your photos on it for now, I will have you email them to me.
> 
> *Right now the only restriction is YOU MUST BE HOLDING A SOMETHING Saying you love fat girls or something to that effect. No Photoshopping the words in only because some one can take a photo of anyone off the net and do that to it. So please make sure your holding a paper, even a hand written note, that can be clearly read.*
> 
> You can email these to me at [email protected]
> 
> Thanks.



I'm really looking forward to your site! I can't wait!


----------



## KaliCurves

Thanks! I cant wait to get started on it eaither. 

*IF ANYONE HAS ANY IDEAS PLEASE LET ME KNOW!​*



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I'm really looking forward to your site! I can't wait!


----------



## Haunted

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great photos- you should post those in the BBW couple photo thread on the main board



I could put them up there but we already have like 6 up there lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Haunted said:


> I could put them up there but we already have like 6 up there lol




But not that one on the bike!


----------



## Haunted

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> But not that one on the bike!



ahhhh I get it now

You Mean This Bike Thats My Other BABY!!!! 

View attachment Driftereditsresize.jpg


----------



## mossystate

mfdoom said:


> i might do this. just for mossy. yes i know, talk is cheap.
> 
> but it sounds fun.




I know you have it in you. A bunch of signs indoors=yawn. Sandwich boards with neon paint, while riding a bike through large cities? Ok..ok....baby steps..heh.


----------



## rainyday

KaliCurves said:


> Since no one can give me an answer or tell me if some one has truly started this site, Haunted and I have bought a domain and I will be setting up one.



The answer is here


I'd be really grateful if people would stop trying to steal this idea for their own. I realize everyone seems to want a site to happen NOW, but please just have patience. Last year I decided I didn't have time to personally do the site myself. As I've posted a couple times now though, I've been talking with two different people that I trust who had expressed interest in taking it on. After seeing the thread come up yesterday, I messaged both of them again. One is still very much interested and is doing some further research to make sure it's feasible given a technical limitation. As long as that can be worked out it will be happening. If not, I'll post here and you all can have at it.

I don't plan any involvement with the site once it's off the ground, but since it's an idea I came up with I'd like to see it carried out in sync with the vision I had. Please respect that.


----------



## KaliCurves

Yes I seen that post, and it was over 3 months ago, and nothing since about it. 

We dont appreciate being accused of "stealing" anything. We are simply creating a site that everyone seems to want and has been talked about for over 90 days and no one has given anyone updates on the status of this happening. 

Not sure why it took this thread being revived, and 3 months for you to get in contact with the ones you talked too, seems like some one dropped the ball or really has no interest in building it...

So please do excuse us if we are stepping on your toes. Your more then welcome to have who ever create what ever for you, but We going to continue with ours, the domain has been bought, and the work is already started.





rainyday said:


> The answer is here
> 
> 
> I'd be really grateful if people would stop trying to steal this idea for their own. I realize everyone seems to want a site to happen NOW, but please just have patience. Last year I decided I didn't have time to personally do the site myself. As I've posted a couple times now though, I've been talking with two different people that I trust who had expressed interest in taking it on. After seeing the thread come up yesterday, I messaged both of them again. One is still very much interested and is doing some further research to make sure it's feasible given a technical limitation. As long as that can be worked out it will be happening. If not, I'll post here and you all can have at it.
> 
> I don't plan any involvement with the site once it's off the ground, but since it's an idea I came up with I'd like to see it carried out in sync with the vision I had. Please respect that.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You are not stepping on her toes, you are stealing her idea (using someone's property, intellectual or otherwise, without permission, by definition is stealing). She started this thread originally, it was her idea, and she has been working on making it happen for far longer than you. Frankly, with that kind of start to your website, I doubt its fate will be a successful one.

Edited to add: I don't want to see a beautiful thread closed because this devolves into personal attacks, so I'm editing slightly because I don't want to even come close to having any role in that.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I also wanted to say (since this is a substantive change, I'm making a new post rather than editing my last one) that, in my opinion, the least a person could do in an instance like this is make an effort to PM the person who began the project originally. There was only 24 hours between the first "I'm going to do this if no one else wants to since the thread has been quiet" post and the beginning of the site. I understand wanting to get started, but not everyone is on Dims constantly, and, again, only my opinion, it would have been courteous/respectful to give more time than that for a response.


----------



## Surlysomething

The way I look at it, you snooze you lose. That's the way of the world.

Unfortunate? Sure, to the person that didn't move on the 'original idea' fast enough. 

Why not do your site anyway? Bigger, better? Haha. Make a point of it. I don't think anyone has the market cornered on web pictures of ANYTHING.


----------



## LalaCity

rainyday said:


> The answer is here
> 
> 
> I'd be really grateful if people would stop trying to steal this idea for their own.



I had no idea that anyone was working on this as a project. If I had, I certainly wouldn't have tried to steal anything from anybody. Innocent mistake.


----------



## stan_der_man

I hope this doesn't turn into a brawl, and I certainly don't want to step on anyone's toes...

One way or another, whoever gets this off the ground I hope we can all work together on this. To me the heart of this idea is to present FAs in a positive manner and show support for the fat women that we appreciate and admire. This is our opportunity for us to create a forum where FAs can express themselves and possibly create a unified presence of FAs that can be seen by the general public and hopefully create a better understanding of what "fat admiration" really is.

I sincerely hope this is the moment in time that we unite on this ideal and create something wonderful, instead of fragmenting into factions that go different directions.

For what it's worth, I'm one of the people Rainyday has mentioned. I sincerely don't want to violate your trust Rainy, I've known you online for quite some time and it would truly sadden me to make you angry with me for saying this but this project has languished for some time now and as I said before, I would gladly have taken a more active role in this, but I'm not familiar with the internet services necessary to do this and the acquiring of web space to do such a project. I'm still with you on this if you would like me to be.

Other than a few posts here and there in passing, I don't really know you that well Kali, but you seem like a wonderful person who also sincerely believes in this cause of promoting a positive image of FAs. No matter who gets this off the ground I'd also gladly work with you on this.

I hope this doesn't turn into a downward spiral of who was first, who stole what or whatever. Doing nothing for the moment and thinking about this is better than starting a brawl over this. At very least I hope we can all keep the communication going. This could be the moment to start something worthwhile.


----------



## Tina

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You are not stepping on her toes, you are stealing her idea (using someone's property, intellectual or otherwise, without permission, by definition is stealing). She started this thread originally, it was her idea, and she has been working on making it happen for far longer than you. Frankly, with that kind of start to your website, I doubt its fate will be a successful one.
> 
> Edited to add: I don't want to see a beautiful thread closed because this devolves into personal attacks, so I'm editing slightly because I don't want to even come close to having any role in that.


I agree with you, Ginny. Frankly, Rainyday's idea was copyrighted the moment she hit the post button. It is her idea, intellectual property, actually, and she owns it. Yes, someone can steal it, but it will always be stolen, a copycat, and in violation of the spirit of treating each other respectfully.


----------



## Surlysomething

You know, someone sent me a link to a site that's already doing the FA sign thing.

So, is it really an original idea? -shrug-

Who is really going to know.


----------



## rainyday

BBMe and Tina, thank you for posting. I'm grateful that you were willing to speak up and I agree with what you've written.

I just spoke to the person who was planning the site. We're both going to walk away, so whoever wants to complete this idea, have at it. In the big scheme of things it's simply not worth the scrabble. Life's too short. 

Thanks again to the men who've held up their signs and fearlessly shown their affection for fat women. You're awesome. Whatever site is made I hope it's somewhere you'll be proud to post and that the end result will open eyes and minds about how many quality men really do love fat women.


----------



## Shosh

rainyday said:


> BBMe and Tina, thank you for posting. I'm grateful that you were willing to speak up and I agree with what you've written.
> 
> I just spoke to the person who was planning the site. We're both going to walk away, so whoever wants to complete this idea, have at it. In the big scheme of things it's simply not worth the scrabble. Life's too short.
> 
> Thanks again to the men who've held up their signs and fearlessly shown their affection for fat women. You're awesome. Whatever site is made I hope it's somewhere you'll be proud to post and that the end result will open eyes and minds about how many quality men really do love fat women.



Well it will always be your baby here Rainy. I am sorry that you feel that you have to walk away from it.
You are so right about life being too short. Let us focus on the positive, and the positive shall come into our lives in abundance.


----------



## Haunted

Intellectual Property ? This is costing us Money So if i'm a thief i'm the worst thief in the world It was a great idea that was mentioned a year and a half ago, Numerous people have mentioned wanting to do a site or wanting to help set up a site, early on rainyday mentioned she wanted to run with it then 3 to 6 months goes by and there isn't anyword at all. we honestly just loved the idea and wanted to get this ball rolling, we are not profiting from this in any way but we do have the means and ability to host an maintain such a site, Rainday said herself she wanted no involvement after it was up and running!


----------



## Tina

Haunted said:


> Intellectual Property ? This is costing us Money So if i'm a thief i'm the worst thief in the world It was a great idea that was mentioned a year and a half ago,


Lovely attitudes you two have, really. Somewhat dramatic, too! Very nice. Have fun with it.


----------



## KaliCurves

Hummm Pot calling the kettle black? I think we was attacked first......  *amused*




Tina said:


> Lovely attitudes you two have, really. Somewhat dramatic, too! Very nice. Have fun with it.


----------



## Tina

No one attacked you, that's the thing. You just acted like you were attacked.


----------



## Haunted

Tina said:


> Lovely attitudes you two have, really. Somewhat dramatic, too! Very nice. Have fun with it.



Sounds very petty and catty, we just decided to go ahead with an idea that can't seem to get off the ground excuse us


----------



## Tina

I'm not willing to fight with you on this, but am just giving my opinion. Disagreement does not equal being attacked. You can both snot and snark all you want to, I'm out of this thread.


----------



## Haunted

Tina said:


> I'm not willing to fight with you on this, but am just giving my opinion. Disagreement does not equal being attacked. You can both snot and snark all you want to, I'm out of this thread.



WOW ! I just don't understand where you think we are being snarky or snotty many have waited to see this happen so i apologize for stepping on toes but the domain has been purchased and the site design is underway if you don't want to be apart of it then don't visit the site 

i honestly never expected to see this get negative in any way !!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Mind boggling.


----------



## vardon_grip

Tina said:


> I agree with you, Ginny. Frankly, Rainyday's idea was copyrighted the moment she hit the post button. It is her idea, intellectual property, actually, and she owns it. Yes, someone can steal it, but it will always be stolen, a copycat, and in violation of the spirit of treating each other respectfully.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> You are not stepping on her toes, you are stealing her idea (using someone's property, intellectual or otherwise, without permission, by definition is stealing). She started this thread originally, it was her idea, and she has been working on making it happen for far longer than you. Frankly, with that kind of start to your website, I doubt its fate will be a successful one.
> .


This from the US copyright office.
_*What Is Not Protected By Copyright*

*Ideas*, Methods, or Systems are not subject to copyright protection. Copyright protection, therefore, is not available for: ideas or procedures for doing, making, or building things; scientific or technical methods or discoveries; business operations or procedures; mathematical principles; formulas, algorithms; or any other concept, process, or method of operation._

An idea can't be stolen. (You can't steal what isn't protected) An idea for a FA site is not intellectual property. How are you going to prove that your idea was completely original? By some definitions, Dimensions is an FA photo site. (There have been more than a few photos of FA's in threads on this site. _"Show a picture of someone luvin' of your chub"_-for example) So was the "idea" "stolen" from Dimensions? Was the owner of this site asked permission in a PM?

Also, does BigCuties or BigBombshells say that RedHotFatgirls (or any of the hundreds of BBW sites) "stole" the "idea" of the BBW site? There aren't hundreds of different companies that sell the same stereo/TV/DVD player etc. on the web is there? Right.

Next, there are many sites that have people sending in photos in which the poster has them holding a sign that says "I <3 _________" (insert your favorite thing. e.g. car, burger, type of woman or man) Did those sites "steal" Rainyday's "idea" or did she steal THEIR idea? Just because you insert "fatchicks" doesn't mean the idea is original.

Lastly, who is to say that Kali and Haunted's site will be anything like Rainyday's proposed site? The "idea" could mean different things to the two parties. The internet is a big place for many to prosper. To wish them ill is childish. To say that the idea was stolen is ridiculous and uninformed. I wish them and Rainyday good luck in their endeavors

I pitched an idea for a TV show about tv and movie extras years before anyone heard of Ricky Gervais. His show "Extras" was exactly like the show I pitched. There was no way to prove that the idea was stolen and I wouldn't think to try. It was just a good idea that more than one person came up with.


----------



## stan_der_man

fa_man_stan said:


> I hope this doesn't turn into a brawl, and I certainly don't want to step on anyone's toes...
> 
> One way or another, whoever gets this off the ground I hope we can all work together on this. To me the heart of this idea is to present FAs in a positive manner and show support for the fat women that we appreciate and admire. This is our opportunity for us to create a forum where FAs can express themselves and possibly create a unified presence of FAs that can be seen by the general public and hopefully create a better understanding of what "fat admiration" really is.
> 
> I sincerely hope this is the moment in time that we unite on this ideal and create something wonderful, instead of fragmenting into factions that go different directions.
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm one of the people Rainyday has mentioned. I sincerely don't want to violate your trust Rainy, I've known you online for quite some time and it would truly sadden me to make you angry with me for saying this but this project has languished for some time now and as I said before, I would gladly have taken a more active role in this, but I'm not familiar with the internet services necessary to do this and the acquiring of web space to do such a project. I'm still with you on this if you would like me to be.
> 
> Other than a few posts here and there in passing, I don't really know you that well Kali, but you seem like a wonderful person who also sincerely believes in this cause of promoting a positive image of FAs. No matter who gets this off the ground I'd also gladly work with you on this.
> 
> I hope this doesn't turn into a downward spiral of who was first, who stole what or whatever. Doing nothing for the moment and thinking about this is better than starting a brawl over this. At very least I hope we can all keep the communication going. This could be the moment to start something worthwhile.



Just for the record, I will take blame for this languishing as I stated. I clearly could have done more on my part to help keep this project going, but I also think there may have been an element of misunderstanding too. Anyway, what's done is done... Regardless I still have the highest respect for you Rainy, and the other person involved, that will never change.

Keeping this general and in hopes of not further upsetting things, I would just like to say that I disagree with the concept of having a posted idea necessarily being equated with a patented idea. In a way I think this thread was like the planting of a seed in a public place. That person who planted this seed was Rainyday, obviously, and I think no matter what her idea leads to, or how this plant blossoms, we should always remember that she was the one who did this initial act of planting the seed. I hope this plant is one day surrounded by a beautiful garden. I'll end the sappy analogies with that. My apologies to you Rainy (and ***) that things turned out this way, I sincerely mean that.

- Stan


----------



## stan_der_man

mfdoom said:


> mossystate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...still no *PUBLIC* displays.
> 
> 
> How diiiiiiiiifficult to sit in your living room, holding up a sign and posting it on a site that is mostly about liking fat women....gee.....trailblazers. I mean, how would we posssssibly know you like fat women. I wanna see a brave boy out on a busy street...posterboard. Dims ain't the world. Chop chop.
> 
> 
> shaming sometimes works...right?
> 
> :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> i might do this. just for mossy. yes i know, talk is cheap.
> 
> but it sounds fun.
Click to expand...


Hey Doom, what do ya say.... next time you've got some time... you and me... a camera... the City of Orange Trees... out in public... let's get a picture of us holding up a sign... lets show Mossy that we've got huevos...


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> This from the US copyright office.
> _*What Is Not Protected By Copyright*
> 
> *Ideas*, Methods, or Systems are not subject to copyright protection. Copyright protection, therefore, is not available for: ideas or procedures for doing, making, or building things; scientific or technical methods or discoveries; business operations or procedures; mathematical principles; formulas, algorithms; or any other concept, process, or method of operation._
> 
> An idea can't be stolen. (You can't steal what isn't protected) An idea for a FA site is not intellectual property. How are you going to prove that your idea was completely original? By some definitions, Dimensions is an FA photo site. (There have been more than a few photos of FA's in threads on this site. _"Show a picture of someone luvin' of your chub"_-for example) So was the "idea" "stolen" from Dimensions? Was the owner of this site asked permission in a PM?
> 
> Also, does BigCuties or BigBombshells say that RedHotFatgirls (or any of the hundreds of BBW sites) "stole" the "idea" of the BBW site? There aren't hundreds of different companies that sell the same stereo/TV/DVD player etc. on the web is there? Right.
> 
> Next, there are many sites that have people sending in photos in which the poster has them holding a sign that says "I <3 _________" (insert your favorite thing. e.g. car, burger, type of woman or man) Did those sites "steal" Rainyday's "idea" or did she steal THEIR idea? Just because you insert "fatchicks" doesn't mean the idea is original.
> 
> Lastly, who is to say that Kali and Haunted's site will be anything like Rainyday's proposed site? The "idea" could mean different things to the two parties. The internet is a big place for many to prosper. To wish them ill is childish. To say that the idea was stolen is ridiculous and uninformed. I wish them and Rainyday good luck in their endeavors
> 
> I pitched an idea for a TV show about tv and movie extras years before anyone heard of Ricky Gervais. His show "Extras" was exactly like the show I pitched. There was no way to prove that the idea was stolen and I wouldn't think to try. It was just a good idea that more than one person came up with.




Must spread rep around. 

Great post. You put my thoughts into words.


----------



## T_Devil

If I had a nickle for every idea that I posted on the internet and 6 months later saw someone actually doing, I would have a lot of nickles.

I don't mind. If it had meant anything to me, I would've gotten off my lazy ass and seen it through. In my mind, Intellectual property goes to the person that sets to work on it instead of sitting around and fucking about.

Hey, when I was a kid I told everybody that in the future, people would have their own personal phones because we had a cordless phone. Now, We have cell phones.
_ GIMME MY MONEY!_
It doesn't work like that.

People can talk ideas all they want, but if they don't ever DO anything, they are UNREALIZED ideas and thus, just words on a screen. It's not the guy who thought about carrying the ball into the end-zone who gets the points, it's the guy with the ball that get's the touchdown.

Put up or shut up. I'm not crying about my ideas that someone else ran with. I'm glad they ran with them. I'm disappointed with myself and MY lazy ass.... but good for them, they made a buck.

As for public displays of how I dig fat girls, give me some time. I frequently wear one of my shirts out and about. My wife HATES when I do that though. She feels like everybody is looking at her. That's why I only wear them when I go out alone.

Where should I go? How many people have to be in the picture. I'm gonna need their permission to post their image on the internet. People don't like to be randomly caught in a pic and then get famous for it. Stranger things have happened.

Public meaning outside? In front of a building like city hall? A grocery store? Porn shop? (that one is easy for me!) A park? A lot? A parking lot? Define public and I'll get you your pic.

makes no difference to me.


----------



## Buffie

I have two demands and as long as they're both met, no one gets hurt.

First... Group hug. Right now. Everyone. 

Sometimes, when someone is inspired by something, they feel energized and want to further the vibes. I think what happened here was communal inspiration. A lot of people were inspired to do similar things. This is a GOOD thing. Anything to promote the members of our community in a positive way is for the benefit of us all.

Second... as Mossy said... I fully expect to see all Kansas City FAs out in the streets tomorrow, holding up signs and wearing t-shirts with expressions of chubba-luvva. (Note to self, buy poster board for Mr. Buffie...)

You have one week from right now to fulfill these requirements. If you fail, I will go on strike and it will NOT be pretty. 

You've all been warned. Now get busy.




----- Holding out arms, waiting for others to join me. ----- Tapping foot impatiently. -----


----------



## bmann0413

Buffie said:


> I have two demands and as long as they're both met, no one gets hurt.
> 
> First... Group hug. Right now. Everyone.
> 
> Sometimes, when someone is inspired by something, they feel energized and want to further the vibes. I think what happened here was communal inspiration. A lot of people were inspired to do similar things. This is a GOOD thing. Anything to promote the members of our community in a positive way is for the benefit of us all.
> 
> Second... as Mossy said... I fully expect to see all Kansas City FAs out in the streets tomorrow, holding up signs and wearing t-shirts with expressions of chubba-luvva. (Note to self, buy poster board for Mr. Buffie...)
> 
> You have one week from right now to fulfill these requirements. If you fail, I will go on strike and it will NOT be pretty.
> 
> You've all been warned. Now get busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----- Holding out arms, waiting for others to join me. ----- Tapping foot impatiently. -----



Yay! Huggies! *hugs Buffie*

Well, I'd do something like this, Buffie, buuuuuuuuuut I don't stay in Kansas City, so oh well! Not to mention, I'd feel lonely doing it all alone here...


----------



## Buffie

Lonely??? Pffft. You're in the SOUTH, silly pants... where some of the yummiest carbs in all of the world are made and enjoyed in abundance. It's fat heaven! I seriously doubt you'd be all by yourself. Pay a hobo to hold a sign with you until a real FA shows up, if you have to. Damn. Do I have to do *everything* myself? Gah.

Kidding. Jus kiddin! ~winkies~

Returning your hugs. =)


----------



## Shosh

Buffie said:


> Lonely??? Pffft. You're in the SOUTH, silly pants... where some of the yummiest carbs in all of the world are made and enjoyed in abundance. It's fat heaven! I seriously doubt you'd be all by yourself. Pay a hobo to hold a sign with you until a real FA shows up, if you have to. Damn. Do I have to do *everything* myself? Gah.
> 
> Kidding. Jus kiddin! ~winkies~
> 
> Returning your hugs. =)



Yes I have heard about the fabulous Hush Puppies. When my friend told me about those I was like " Why are you eating shoes?":huh::blink:

But he then explained that they are lil cornbread nuggets.


----------



## bmann0413

Buffie said:


> Lonely??? Pffft. You're in the SOUTH, silly pants... where some of the yummiest carbs in all of the world are made and enjoyed in abundance. It's fat heaven! I seriously doubt you'd be all by yourself. Pay a hobo to hold a sign with you until a real FA shows up, if you have to. Damn. Do I have to do *everything* myself? Gah.
> 
> Kidding. Jus kiddin! ~winkies~
> 
> Returning your hugs. =)



I HIGHLY doubt there are any FAs in Alexandria other than me. People here get ridiculed a lot for being overweight.


----------



## Chimpi

bmann0413 said:


> I HIGHLY doubt there are any FAs in Alexandria other than me. People here get ridiculed a lot for being overweight.



Which is why some people aspire to be that "out and proud" "Fat Admirer" and walk the streets making sure other people know their preference/orientation. Admit it - you would not be nearly as confident about your sexuality now if it weren't for men and women of the past being confident in the _same thing!_ Why can you not influence other people around you to be proud of who they are and their fat-loving tendencies.

Just because you cannot see, hear or feel oxygen does not mean it's not there. Just because all the other "Fat Admirers" in Alexandria are not here online supporting such communities as this one does not mean they do not exist there.



- Side note - .... *Hopes, hopes, hopes, *hopes* Chimpi is eye-level with Buffie's... ahem, larger bits! Hugs*


----------



## Tina

Chimpi said:


> - Side note - .... *Hopes, hopes, hopes, *hopes* Chimpi is eye-level with Buffie's... ahem, larger bits! Hugs*


Yes, her brain really is quite massive. Don't let the blonde hair and large fluffernutters fool you; she's a genius . Her brain is one of the biggest things about Buff. And it's only dwarfed by her heart.


----------



## Chimpi

Tina said:


> Yes, her brain really is quite massive. Don't let *the blonde hair* and large fluffernutters fool you; she's a genius . Her brain is one of the biggest things about Buff. And it's only dwarfed by her heart.



Depending on her mood and time of season, her hair might be brunette or even redish.  I think the personality is even bigger than the brain some times, too. Ha ha, she truly is big all over.


----------



## bmann0413

Chimpi said:


> Which is why some people aspire to be that "out and proud" "Fat Admirer" and walk the streets making sure other people know their preference/orientation. Admit it - you would not be nearly as confident about your sexuality now if it weren't for men and women of the past being confident in the _same thing!_ Why can you not influence other people around you to be proud of who they are and their fat-loving tendencies.
> 
> Just because you cannot see, hear or feel oxygen does not mean it's not there. Just because all the other "Fat Admirers" in Alexandria are not here online supporting such communities as this one does not mean they do not exist there.
> 
> 
> 
> - Side note - .... *Hopes, hopes, hopes, *hopes* Chimpi is eye-level with Buffie's... ahem, larger bits! Hugs*



Excellent point, Chimpi. I actually need to remember that... Gonna take a mind picture with my mind, dude!


----------



## Buffie

How many shades of red is my face, omg! You guys (and Tina)... aww! ~blush~ I feel so... Happee. =)

Here's a snuggle for Susannah (while I try to steal a hush puppy - yummmm). And a hug for Lloyd. And a hug for Chimparoo. And a hug for Tina Tina Bo Bina.

Also, Chimpi does make a good point... you might not be as alone as you think you are Lloyd. Down with haters. Life is too short to pay attention to them. Be like Cartman. Repeat after me... "Whateva! I do what I want!"


----------



## Shosh

Tina said:


> Yes, her brain really is quite massive. Don't let the blonde hair and large fluffernutters fool you; she's a genius . Her brain is one of the biggest things about Buff. And it's only dwarfed by her heart.



Total agreement. That girl is a bloody smart cookie mate.
She has a brain off the scale.


----------



## Buffie

Susannah said:


> Total agreement. That girl is a bloody smart cookie mate.
> She has a brain off the scale.



This is like sooo disturbing. I was like way hoping to be known for other things. :doh:

I mean come on... I paid THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS for some huge boobs and you can only talk about my frickin BRAIN? ??? WTF!? Like... like... gahhh. -huff-

I am soooo totally kidding!   

Thanks again, very sincerely. You're just wonderful. All of you are and I know we all say this a lot, but I think we all mean it completely... People like you are the reason why we visit Dims and why it has been around for so long. 

More group hugging!!! :wubu:


----------



## Tina

Okay, okay!!!

Buff, you know I love your for your ability to show more boobage than anyone else and still not show nipple. 

There, happy now?


----------



## Shosh

Tina said:


> Okay, okay!!!
> 
> Buff, you know I love your for your ability to show more boobage than anyone else and still not show nipple.
> 
> There, happy now?



I dont think Buffie needs airbags in her car when she is driving!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sure she does. She can just stop and pick up a few senators, and...

Oh, this isn't Hyde Park? 

N/m.


----------



## Buffie

Tina said:


> Okay, okay!!!
> 
> Buff, you know I love your for your ability to show more boobage than anyone else and still not show nipple.
> 
> There, happy now?



Well since you asked, Miss Smarty Britches... Yes, yes I am. Thankyouverymuch.

 


-evil over easy-




Susannah said:


> I dont think Buffie needs airbags in her car when she is driving!



To this day, that picture still makes me laugh. What makes me laugh even harder is that people at work whisper to each other like "is it really her? I heard it was. I hear she does pr0n with goats. Oh yeah, well _I_ heard she made a video with Ron Jeremy and they ate pie and she has butt implants in her ass"... LOL What a bunch of "morans"! 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sure she does. She can just stop and pick up a few senators, and...
> 
> Oh, this isn't Hyde Park?
> 
> N/m.



You're brilliant. Using a Senator as an airbag is both reliable and safe while being eco friendly! Way to go. Renewable resource. Right on!


----------



## bmann0413

Uhm.... Buffie's hot. I'd totally marry her. Another comment about how awesome she is... lol

Yay! More Buffie hugs!


----------



## stan_der_man

Here is a new contribution from me to the FA website that I took this morning...







I wrote to Kali last weekend, we were thinking this website should be for male and female FAs, stick with the same basic concept of posting a picture, holding a handmade sign (not Photoshopped...) and having the person write something in regards to what they find attractive about fat people.

I'll write up something myself (take a better picture also...), and put together a list of FAs whom I'll email to see if they are interested in contributing to this website. I'll report back by Wednesday to see what kind of numbers (of FAs) I can put together to help get as many people on board as we can.

Anyone interested in contributing, here is the website again:

www.fat-admirers.com

If it's OK with you Kali, perhaps the people could also post their pictures, names and statements here (I would think at least a first name is adequate...?) and those pictures and profiles could be copied onto their profiles on the FA website?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Please tell me.......do us "bi-sizuals" count? Or is only "FA only" desired?


----------



## KaliCurves

Yup Posting here would be great also. And yes Bi Sexual women are welcome also!!


----------



## stan_der_man

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Please tell me.......do us "bi-sizuals" count? Or is only "FA only" desired?



As far as I'm concerned I think "bi-sizuals" are OK. I think this should be kept as open as possible... Fat Admiration is fat admiration even if people have an assortment of preferences...


... besides anything you do GEF is A-OK with me! :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KaliCurves said:


> Yup Posting here would be great also. And yes Bi Sexual women are welcome also!!





fa_man_stan said:


> As far as I'm concerned I think "bi-sizuals" are OK. I think this should be kept as open as possible... Fat Admiration is fat admiration even if people have an assortment of preferences...
> 
> 
> ... besides anything you do GEF is A-OK with me! :wubu:



Thankee....I have to work on my sign


----------



## KaliCurves

Ok we have a temp. Site set up till we get more photos in!! If you have a photo please send it to me or post it here. If you all would, can you please post a little bio of yourself and why you like Fat girls!!!


www.fat-admirers.com


----------



## stan_der_man

KaliCurves said:


> Ok we have a temp. Site set up till we get more photos in!! If you have a photo please send it to me or post it here. If you all would, can you please post a little bio of yourself and why you like Fat girls!!!
> 
> 
> www.fat-admirers.com



Very cool Kali the website is looking great!



fa_man_stan said:


> ...
> 
> I'll write up something myself (take a better picture also...), and put together a list of FAs whom I'll email to see if they are interested in contributing to this website. I'll report back by Wednesday...



I'm still putting the list together, I promise by this weekend I'll have everything together!


----------



## Fascinita

fa_man_stan said:


> Very cool Kali the website is looking great!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still putting the list together, I promise by this weekend I'll have everything together!



Stan, do me a favor? When you contact these FAs, could you ask them to take their signs out in public? It sort of means less to see photo after photo of "I love fat girls" signs taken in the confines of a wood-paneled basement.

Just sayin'.

Kudos to you for venturing out into the light. :bow:


----------



## bexy

i think the site looks good thus far. cute pics...


----------



## Rowan

Awww...I love the site...cute!


----------



## mossystate

Fascinita said:


> could you ask them to take their signs out in public? It sort of means less to see photo after photo of "I love fat girls" signs taken in the confines of a wood-paneled basement.



I have tried...lord knows...I have tried....

---

I am waiting for a few ' I love fat women ' signs. Sounds more.....solid.....hot...mature...like a man, baby...a man who might know what he is doing. * drifts off with my thoughts *


----------



## KaliCurves

bexylicious said:


> i think the site looks good thus far. cute pics...





Rowan said:


> Awww...I love the site...cute!


Thank you both!!





fa_man_stan said:


> Very cool Kali the website is looking great!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still putting the list together, I promise by this weekend I'll have everything together!



I understand you have a life Stan, I know your working hard on this too!!:bow:


----------



## thatgirl08

I don't mean to be rude, but the grammar on the site is well, off..I'd be willing to edit it [to the best of my ability!] if you'd like. It just doesn't flow right. Other than that, it looks great. :]


----------



## KaliCurves

LOL Im sure it is, I just threw this together today and Im not all that when it comes to grammer!! I would be more then happy to let you correct it for me! I welcome all the help we can get.



thatgirl08 said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but the grammar on the site is well, off..I'd be willing to edit it [to the best of my ability!] if you'd like. It just doesn't flow right. Other than that, it looks great. :]


----------



## thatgirl08

Okay, I reworded it a bit too..and changed the grammar a bit. I'm not saying it's 100% perfect..but IMHO it flows better. If you don't want to change it, that's fine. Just thought I'd throw in my two cents.

This site is devoted to FA's (Fat Admirers') and the Big Women they love. Our goal is to show women that they don't need to diet to impress guys because not all guys prefer thin women. There are plently of men who love Big Girls! You don't need to be a size seven to be beautiful! 

So men, lets show Big Women that we love them! Make up your own sign that expresses your love for Big Girls, and take your photo holding it. Email it to me, and if you want, you can add a little something about why you like Big Girls. I will post it on here to show the girls you love them!


----------



## KaliCurves

Thank you its been all fixed!!



thatgirl08 said:


> Okay, I reworded it a bit too..and changed the grammar a bit. I'm not saying it's 100% perfect..but IMHO it flows better. If you don't want to change it, that's fine. Just thought I'd throw in my two cents.
> 
> This site is devoted to FA's (Fat Admirers') and the Big Women they love. Our goal is to show women that they don't need to diet to impress guys because not all guys prefer thin women. There are plently of men who love Big Girls! You don't need to be a size seven to be beautiful!
> 
> So men, lets show Big Women that we love them! Make up your own sign that expresses your love for Big Girls, and take your photo holding it. Email it to me, and if you want, you can add a little something about why you like Big Girls. I will post it on here to show the girls you love them!


----------



## Filly

great site!!! Love the photo's.


----------



## T_Devil

mossystate said:


> Yup...still no *PUBLIC* displays.
> 
> 
> How diiiiiiiiifficult to sit in your living room, holding up a sign and posting it on a site that is mostly about liking fat women....gee.....trailblazers. I mean, how would we posssssibly know you like fat women. I wanna see a brave boy out on a busy street...posterboard. Dims ain't the world. Chop chop.
> 
> 
> shaming sometimes works...right?
> 
> :happy:


Shaming doesn't work for me. I just needed the time. Today, I got the time.






This one didn't turn out as well as I would have hoped. But, you can still see my shirt.





That's right, outside AND in front of weight loss centers.


----------



## KaliCurves

YOU SO F'ING ROCK!!! I WUV YOU T!!



T_Devil said:


> Shaming doesn't work for me. I just needed the time. Today, I got the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one didn't turn out as well as I would have hoped. But, you can still see my shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, outside AND in front of weight loss centers.


----------



## Bi-servantgirl

T_Devil said:


> Shaming doesn't work for me. I just needed the time. Today, I got the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one didn't turn out as well as I would have hoped. But, you can still see my shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, outside AND in front of weight loss centers.



T_Devil one of the reasons I love you so much is that you march to your own drummer, you stand up and do what you want to do. You are a Fat Girl Admirer, and you make no excuses about it. These pictures prove that..Keep on keeping on babe. Hugs to you!!


----------



## bexy

T_Devil said:


> Shaming doesn't work for me. I just needed the time. Today, I got the time.
> 
> This one didn't turn out as well as I would have hoped. But, you can still see my shirt.
> 
> That's right, outside AND in front of weight loss centers.



T!!! Dude I love you...:wubu:


----------



## goodthings

T_Devil said:


> Shaming doesn't work for me. I just needed the time. Today, I got the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one didn't turn out as well as I would have hoped. But, you can still see my shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, outside AND in front of weight loss centers.





That is awesome!! Where did you get your shirt?


----------



## T_Devil

goodthings said:


> That is awesome!! Where did you get your shirt?



I made it with a T-shirt, A Printer, Iron-on transfer paper purchased from Staples or Office Max, and Photoshop.

Simple to make, easy to wear. Wash inside out in cold water, line dry. The shirt you see here is about 3 years old... which to me is an old shirt. 4 years old before I ironed the graphic on to it. I had to make mine, they don't make shirts like that in my size.


----------



## Surlysomething

T_Devil said:


> Shaming doesn't work for me. I just needed the time. Today, I got the time.
> 
> This one didn't turn out as well as I would have hoped. But, you can still see my shirt.
> 
> 
> That's right, outside AND in front of weight loss centers.



Cool pics...you have a great smile.


----------



## intraultra

T_Devil said:


> Shaming doesn't work for me. I just needed the time. Today, I got the time.
> 
> 
> This one didn't turn out as well as I would have hoped. But, you can still see my shirt.
> [IMG]
> 
> That's right, outside AND in front of weight loss centers.
> [IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v430/T_Devil/k-evil_laugh.gif



OH MY GOD. These are awesome, and so are you!


----------



## furious styles

seriously though that shirt is great. and props.


----------



## Ash

T_Devil said:


> Shaming doesn't work for me. I just needed the time. Today, I got the time.



These are truly awesome. Well done, T!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

T-devil, your T and pics rock.

Here's a link to I love Fat Chicks T-shirts. They even go up to size 6x:
http://www.zazzle.com/love_a_fat_chick_shirt-235209539491340944

I need to remind my husband he has one of these, though when he's out with me I guess the message is probably clear enough without a t-shirt.


----------



## bmann0413

T-Devil..... you totally made the rest of us look bad... lol


----------



## Shosh

T_Devil said:


> Shaming doesn't work for me. I just needed the time. Today, I got the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one didn't turn out as well as I would have hoped. But, you can still see my shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, outside AND in front of weight loss centers.



Yay T.

You are ace. Look at that smile.

Love the t-shirt.


----------



## olwen

That site is awesome guys. Good Job!! We Heart You Too. smooches and hugs.


....gives me the warm and fuzzies.


----------



## mossystate

* gives T-Devil a big cookie *


----------



## bmann0413

Can we put like the bio info thingie here? I was just wondering...


----------



## imfree

T_Devil said:


> Shaming doesn't work for me. I just needed the time. Today, I got the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one didn't turn out as well as I would have hoped. But, you can still see my shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, outside AND in front of weight loss centers.



Meritorious service commands respect and 
deserves to be recognized!!!


----------



## Fascinita

T_Devil said:


> Shaming doesn't work for me. I just needed the time. Today, I got the time.



Righteous! Way to go! Way to be!

You're getting rep for that.


----------



## LalaCity

OMG, Dude! You won an Edgar -- Wow!


----------



## T_Devil

Wow, I'm impressed by the reaction. what's funny to me is that when I'm out and about running errands on my own, I'll wear that shirt, a red one that I have




It is a bit more beat up now

Or a Dumptruck one I have yet to be photographed in. 

This is everyday shit for me. Sure I've gotten snickered and laughed at like when I go to the video game shop to buy a game, but fuck those little punks. Let 'em go play ROCKBAND 2 and let them think they're worth a squirrel fart.

I know the truth about them, I *was *one of them before I took the red pill by realizing that it's ok to be attracted to fat girls and if people don't like it, they can fuck off because they are not me, and they can't dictate to me what I like or how I ought to feel.

I am enlightened. that is why I have no fear or apprehension about wearing my shirts. I have to get on the ball and design another one real soon though... these shirts are really getting beaten up. 

Except the Dumptruck shirt. That's some high quality right there. I wore it at the bash one night and met up with my buddy Tofu who sold me the shirt at the bash the year before and was amazed at how good it looked. It was hard to believe that I wear it as often as I do, because it looks brand new.

But hey, If it takes me having to post pics of myself around my town wearing a T Shirt to get guys out of the closet, then it's of no consequence to me. Like I said, this is everyday shit to me. I like the recognition it gets me here and in the SA Community, but all it really is, is just me expressing myself. this super FA stuff I portray here in the internets.... That's no act. That *really* is me.

Again, thanks for the kind words. If you all love it, I will certainly try to be photographed more in one while I'm out. :happy:


----------



## KaliCurves

Yes you sure can, Dont forget to add a photo!



bmann0413 said:


> T-Devil..... you totally made the rest of us look bad... lol


----------



## imfree

LalaCity said:


> OMG, Dude! You won an Edgar -- Wow!



WOW, LalaCity!!!, you recognized me as an authority,
I'm humbled and never expected that! Rep to you
after my Repattery has recharged!

Beloved Dimmers, please feel free to use the picture.


----------



## Surlysomething

T_Devil said:


> Wow, I'm impressed by the reaction. what's funny to me is that when I'm out and about running errands on my own, I'll wear that shirt, a red one that I have
> 
> It is a bit more beat up now
> 
> Or a Dumptruck one I have yet to be photographed in.
> 
> This is everyday shit for me. Sure I've gotten snickered and laughed at like when I go to the video game shop to buy a game, but fuck those little punks. Let 'em go play ROCKBAND 2 and let them think they're worth a squirrel fart.
> 
> I know the truth about them, I *was *one of them before I took the red pill by realizing that it's ok to be attracted to fat girls and if people don't like it, they can fuck off because they are not me, and they can't dictate to me what I like or how I ought to feel.
> 
> I am enlightened. that is why I have no fear or apprehension about wearing my shirts. I have to get on the ball and design another one real soon though... these shirts are really getting beaten up.
> 
> Except the Dumptruck shirt. That's some high quality right there. I wore it at the bash one night and met up with my buddy Tofu who sold me the shirt at the bash the year before and was amazed at how good it looked. It was hard to believe that I wear it as often as I do, because it looks brand new.
> 
> But hey, If it takes me having to post pics of myself around my town wearing a T Shirt to get guys out of the closet, then it's of no consequence to me. Like I said, this is everyday shit to me. I like the recognition it gets me here and in the SA Community, but all it really is, is just me expressing myself. this super FA stuff I portray here in the internets.... That's no act. That *really* is me.
> 
> Again, thanks for the kind words. If you all love it, I will certainly try to be photographed more in one while I'm out. :happy:


 

Rock!

I like that color on you, T!


----------



## stan_der_man

Ok... I hope I done good... I sent out more than a dozen letters to guys in hopes of getting more folks signed up to the website. 



I also wanted to answer...



mossystate said:


> Fascinita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stan, do me a favor? When you contact these FAs, could you ask them to take their signs out in public? It sort of means less to see photo after photo of "I love fat girls" signs taken in the confines of a wood-paneled basement.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Kudos to you for venturing out into the light. :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried...lord knows...I have tried....
> 
> ---
> ...
Click to expand...


Granted, you gals do have a point that taking a picture of oneself in their living room is only a tad more out in the open than taking a picture of in a closet or locked bathroom... But I think the pictures we have here are a first step to bringing this whole concept of FAs of all sorts, showing their appreciation and or admiration of fat people and bringing this out into the open. For all practical purposes having our pictures posted on a website like this out on the open internet is as public of a place as any. If this site takes off, our faces may actually be seen by more people than any one of us standing on a street corner holding up a sign. Regardless, I think at this early stage it's best to just let folks post as they see fit within the context of FA holding sign (or wearing shirt...) and see what this develops into.


----------



## BeaBea

fa_man_stan said:


> But I think the pictures we have here are a first step to bringing this whole concept of FAs of all sorts, showing their appreciation and or admiration of fat people and bringing this out into the open.



Well said - I think baby-steps is the best way to progress too. I love the 'braver' pictures but I appreciate everyones efforts and every single contribution, however private, makes this SSBBW a very happy girl!

Tracey xx


----------



## Fascinita

fa_man_stan said:


> showing their appreciation and or admiration of fat people and bringing this out into the open. For all practical purposes having our pictures posted on a website like this out on the open internet is as public of a place as any. If this site takes off, .



Great. Thanks for responding.

I understand your position on this and my reply is that, when closeted fat admirers are able to bring themselves fully out in the open, I will be able to extend them the same respect that I am able to extend to those who live their lives fearlessly out in the open now.

Promising effort, Stan. Looking forward to seeing what you do with this. :bow:


----------



## mossystate

No guns were placed against any temples. I stand by what I have said about the public displays. No boy is going to do what he can't/won't do. Bringing it up, however, will plant a bit of fun...confidence...etc...in the brains of some. Lots of the boys are way out of the closet. Those are the boys I was talking about.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

imfree said:


> Meritorious service commands respect and
> deserves to be recognized!!!




courageous?


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Fascinita said:


> Great. Thanks for responding.
> 
> I understand your position on this and my reply is that, when closeted fat admirers are able to bring themselves fully out in the open, I will be able to extend them the same respect that I am able to extend to those who live their lives fearlessly out in the open now.
> 
> Promising effort, Stan. Looking forward to seeing what you do with this. :bow:





mossystate said:


> No guns were placed against any temples. I stand by what I have said about the public displays. No boy is going to do what he can't/won't do. Bringing it up, however, will plant a bit of fun...confidence...etc...in the brains of some. Lots of the boys are way out of the closet. Those are the boys I was talking about.



Agree with the above.


----------



## imfree

Ruby Ripples said:


> courageous?




Some a** hats who prefer the "14 year old boy body" 
looking women are ruthlessly cruel to men who prefer
real women. Could be my paranoia, too.


----------



## stan_der_man

Here's a post I made a while back which I realized would be fitting to this thread...

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=921669&postcount=654




fa_man_stan said:


> Last Sunday my daughter and I went to the L.A. County Fair, it was a warm day so I wore a tank top shirt. On two separate occasions I encountered people who asked to take a picture of the fat girl tattoo on my arm. The first encounter was with a male who said he liked how crisp the image was and that a male friend of his would probably like a tattoo resembling mine. The second encounter was with a group of three large sized girls and two guys, probably in their early twenties. One of the girls liked seeing a tattoo that had a figure which resembled hers; the other said that seeing it made her feel good about herself.
> 
> 
> IC... Maybe there is hope that fat acceptance will someday be accepted by the general population.




For me, what this FA website is all about is making people feel good about themselves… the fat people who we admire. In the process hopefully this will make us FAs feel good about ourselves. How we do this will vary from person to person, we all have different personalities and ways of doing things… that’s what will hopefully make this experiment interesting.


----------



## Blockierer

The start of the site was good. 
And thank you for adding my pic. 

http://www.fat-admirers.com/

But...
better holding hands with a fat chick out in public than holding that FA-sign at home?
Might pics of happy FA/BBW-couples - e.g. just married - qualify for this site? Just a question.


----------



## bexy

Aireman said:


> Blue dress with red stilletos? Does that work? And, yeah I was going auburn with the hair
> but, I now see that the pic is being used by plumpdolls as their logo.



it was actually designed by one of the plump dolls webmasters...and I was considering getting it for myself one day, only with red hair! I'm sure if you asked they would love you for you to use it.


----------



## James

fa_man_stan said:


> Ok... I hope I done good... I sent out more than a dozen letters to guys in hopes of getting more folks signed up to the website.
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to answer...
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, you gals do have a point that taking a picture of oneself in their living room is only a tad more out in the open than taking a picture of in a closet or locked bathroom... But I think the pictures we have here are a first step to bringing this whole concept of FAs of all sorts, showing their appreciation and or admiration of fat people and bringing this out into the open. For all practical purposes having our pictures posted on a website like this out on the open internet is as public of a place as any. If this site takes off, our faces may actually be seen by more people than any one of us standing on a street corner holding up a sign. Regardless, I think at this early stage it's best to just let folks post as they see fit within the context of FA holding sign (or wearing shirt...) and see what this develops into.


 
Awesome idea Stan! I just got your myspace message and will get a photo to you soon.


----------



## JMCGB

I also wanted to say that I got the message from Stan. As soon as I can get some photos together I will happily send them along.


----------



## KaliCurves

YA! I cant wait to get more photos to work with!! You guys ( and gals ) ROCK!


----------



## intraultra

JMCGB said:


> I also wanted to say that I got the message from Stan. As soon as I can get some photos together I will happily send them along.



I am anxiously awaiting these photos...


----------



## stan_der_man

Thanks for joining the project James and JMCGB!


----------



## DJ_S

Excellent Idea!


Where do I sign up??


----------



## KaliCurves

All you have to do is post a photo here of your self with your I love fat girls sign! Its that simple!! I will take the photo and add it to the site. Also you can write a brief bio about your self if you want me to include it



DJ_S said:


> Excellent Idea!
> 
> 
> Where do I sign up??


----------



## JMCGB

intraultra said:


> I am anxiously awaiting these photos...



You are too sweet! :blush:


----------



## brainman

Thougt I would post too. I think it is important to show our appreciation :wubu: 

View attachment IMG000003.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man

Thanks for posting Brainman! The more male and female FAs we can get for this project the better!


For those who weren't around when Diedra and I were on the Miami Ink show here in the U.S., here is an example of things we FAs can do to promote appreciation of large sized people... The sky is the limit on what we can do here!

Miami Ink Show YouTube clip.

... my 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## thatgirl08

fa_man_stan said:


> Thanks for posting Brainman! The more male and female FAs we can get for this project the better!
> 
> 
> For those who weren't around when Diedra and I were on the Miami Ink show here in the U.S., here is an example of things we FAs can do to promote appreciation of large sized people... The sky is the limit on what we can do here!
> 
> Miami Ink Show YouTube clip.
> 
> ... my 15 minutes of fame.



I've been looking for this everywhere!!! I didn't know it was you in particular, but I remember seeing this clip [I love Miami Ink!] way before I started posting on Dims and I was just thinking about this the other day and I was trying to find it again and couldn't. I'm so excited. Hah.


----------



## bmann0413

Okay time to revive this thread! "Thread Revivial Dark Summoning," GO!






There we go! Wait, reviving the dead isn't good, is it?






Nope, it's not.... oops.

(In other words, keep posting these awesome pictures! This has been a public service announcement courtesy of your friendly neighborhood B-Mann. Drive safe!)


----------



## KaliCurves

I agree I need more pics to post on the site!!





bmann0413 said:


> Okay time to revive this thread! "Thread Revivial Dark Summoning," GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go! Wait, reviving the dead isn't good, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not.... oops.
> 
> (In other words, keep posting these awesome pictures! This has been a public service announcement courtesy of your friendly neighborhood B-Mann. Drive safe!)


----------



## KaliCurves

Ok I have done some more tweaking to the site, I need more photos!!! Come on guys and gals!! Send them in, post them here, do what ever it takes lets show some love!!!​:smitten::smitten:


----------



## bmann0413

It's not working for some reason... the site, that is.


----------



## Haunted

bmann0413 said:


> It's not working for some reason... the site, that is.



I'll let her Know it's down she was making changes earlier maybe there was a hiccup with a change she made


----------



## stan_der_man

The site is looking great Kali! I got a couple of letters back from the emails I sent out earlier in MySpace so we should be getting a couple more guys sending photos.

I had one idea, maybe we can all put a link to the website in our signatures to spread the word. I put such a link in my signature.



P.S. Haunted, I just checked the site a minute ago and it seems to be working.


----------



## Haunted

Seems the server dropped out briefly it is back and stan thats a great idea slap that URL in your Sig everyone SUPPORT THE CAUSE


----------



## KaliCurves

*Thanks Stan, Yeah the server hiccupped its back now, I already have the URL in mine, I hope to see it in others as well!! *


----------



## pinkylou

Wow it looks great!


----------



## KaliCurves

Thanks! Its still a work in progress 


pinkylou said:


> Wow it looks great!


----------



## bmann0413

Okay, here's how I think the tidbit thingie should go.

--------------------------

(photo goes first)

Name:
Birthdate:
State:

(then the reason that FA likes big folks)

--------------------------

Sounds like a good idea?


----------



## KaliCurves

Name or Nickname

I dunno about birthday some people dont like there age to be known:blush:

State is fine

Great Idea!!!





bmann0413 said:


> Okay, here's how I think the tidbit thingie should go.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> (photo goes first)
> 
> Name:
> Birthdate:
> State:
> 
> (then the reason that FA likes big folks)
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Sounds like a good idea?


----------



## BeaBea

bmann0413 said:


> (photo goes first)
> 
> Name:
> Birthdate:
> State:



<Cough> Maybe it should Country, followed by State or City. There are FA's in other countries, thank heaven!!!

Tracey xx


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I suggest:

Name:
Location:
What I'd like others to know about me:
Why fat is where it's at: (goofy.. can't think of something better atm)
Contact:


Have you all considered having a contact/email link? I haven't read all the posts to see if this was discussed, maybe you don't want to turn it into an FA catalog of sorts.. but if I was a single bbw, I'd sooooo appreciate it.


----------



## kayrae

The website looks great. Good job! I've looked at it before, and checked it out again because of Stan's signature link. So I definitely think that was a good idea.


----------



## Blockierer

In the website http://www.fat-admirers.com/ I am the one holding up the sign "I *like* fat girls".
Some ladies in the Dim-chat told me that I should replace the word "like" with "*fat*". And of course :happy: I promised to do that as soon as possible. Additionally I replaced "Girls" with "Women" cause as a mature guy I am to old for girls. 
Here is the result: :wubu: I hope the ladies will like these pics. 
But I am not sure which one of these pics are the best choice for the FAT-ADMIRERS website. 

@Rainday: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:
On this occasion I would like to thank you for this great idea.


----------

